# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Εξπρές Σαμίνα [Express Samina, Golden Vergina, Corse]

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ενα εισητιριο σαν ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ κατι λιγοτερο απο 2 μηνες πριν χαθει για παντα στα νερα της Παρου ........

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ το τραγικό σκαρί λίγο πρίν μπεί στα δρομολόγια μετά την μετασκευή!
Picture 317.jpg

Φώτο: Π. Λελέκης

----------


## kalypso

Golden_Vergina.jpg

Eδώ μια φωτογραφία ως Golden Vergina!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εισητιριο και σαν ΓΚΟΛΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ απο το 1997

----------


## Leo

ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ.. ναυτικό φυλλάδιο έχεις? Θα είχες πάρει σύνατξη... :Razz:  Έχεις οργώσει το Αιγαίο... Ο "Πανταχού παρών και τα πάντα πληρών" ...
Ένας ακούραστος εργάτης της θάλασσας που δεν μπαρκάρισε ποτέ.. :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Πλακα πλακα ...... Δεκαπεντε χρονια που (για δουλεια) γυρνω το Αιγαιο και κυριως τα Δωδεκανησα απο ακρο σε ακρο , και αλλα 7-8 χρονια διακοπες με τρελλα πλοιου απιστευτη παντα (1990 διακοπες σε Καστελοριζο-Ροδο-Συμη-Τηλο-Νισυρο-Καλυμνο-Αστυπαλαια-Αμοργο-Δονουσα-Μυκονο και ολα αυτα σε 24 μερες ) και επαναλαμβανομενα καθε χρονο 5 + νησια , ε ναι ισως και να ημουν κοντα στη συνταξη ...

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ασε που αυριο φευγω (καιρου επιτρεποντος παντα) για τη κλασικη μου τουρ (Πατμο-Λειψους-Λερο-Αστυπαλαια-Καλυμνο-Κω-Νισυρο-Ροδο-Καρπαθο) τη πρωτη της φετινης χρονιας (αντε για να σπασουμε και το ροδι)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ξαναγυρνάμε κοντά δέκα χρόνια πριν.
Η Βιργινιώ, το "Golden Vergina", φεύγει για Πάρο-Νάξο-Εύδηλο-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ.......

To Golden Vergina στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ήταν από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία. Ένα από τα πλοία που, συνήθως, άκουγαν πολλά από νευρικούς και απαιτητικούς επιβάτες. Ήταν, βέβαια, και από τα πλοία που είχαν φανατικούς φίλους. Ανεξάρτητα από το τι έγινε στις Πόρτες, το "Golden Vergina" έγραψε μια μεγάλη σελίδα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας, πριν την κλείσει κατά τρόπο τραγικό το Σεπτέμβριο του 2000 έξω από την Πάρο.
Εδώ επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά από το δρομολόγιο από Σάμο-Ικαρία. Κάπου στα 1997.

Η ιεροτελεστία της άφιξης.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Μήπως υπάρχει και εισητήριο διασοσμένο και εκείνης της ημέρας (εισητήριο προς το θάνατο :Sad: )

Παππούδες ενός φίλου μου είχαν ταξιδέψει με αυτό 1 ημέρα πριν την καταστροφή. 
Τι ειρωνία.... :Sad:   (λ'ιγο άσχετο)

----------


## .voyager

> Μήπως υπάρχει και εισητήριο διασοσμένο και εκείνης της ημέρας (εισητήριο προς το θάνατο)


¶ν υπήρχε τέτοιο εισιτήριο, θα πρέπει να ήταν κάποιου που έχασε τον απόπλου, γιατί να διεσώθη εισιτήριο από τέτοιο ναυάγιο, λίγο δύσκολο... ¶σχημες μνήμες  :Sad:

----------


## Νaval22

Εγώ θυμάμαι με δέος το πρωινό που ξύπνησα να πάω σχολείο και ανοίγοντας τη τηλεόραση είδα μια σκηνή με ένα πλεούμενο και εικόνες της τραγωδίας όταν μετά απο κάποια λεπτά συνιδιτοποιήσα τι είχε συμβεί ένιωσα αυτό που λέμε χάνεις τη γή,άκριβως αυτό το συναίσθημα.Το golden vergina ήταν μια κλασσική εικόνα στις παιδικές μου βόλτες στο λιμάνι

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Την ημερα του ατυχηματος του πλοιου ημουν στη Σαμο ....Απο τυχη δεν ημουν μεσα στο βαπορι γιατι πηγα την ιδια μερα το πρωι με αεροπλανο στο νησι......
Το βραδυ οταν εγινε οτι εγινε , στη Σαμο δεν αναφερθεικε τιποτε απολυτος παρα μονο οτι το Εξπρες Σαμινα προσαραξε στη Παρο κοντα αλλα ολα καλα.......
Επεσα για υπνο και κατα τις 08.00 που ξυπνησα και κατεβηκα στη ρεσεπσιον εμαθα τι ειχε γινει .....Σοκαριστικα βεβαια , και επειδη δεν ειχα αλλη δουλεια στο νησι να κανω και δεν υπηρχε πλοιο να παω Ικαρια που ηθελα , αρχισα να ψαχνω να βρω εισητιρια να γυρισω Αθηνα με το αεροπλανο ....Τελικα το μεσημερι βρηκα σε μια εκτακτη πτηση θεση και εζησα το δραμα των ανθρωπον που ειχαν αγνοουμενους ...Ηταν μια πτηση με μεγαλο αεροσκαφος , γεματη κοσμο (200 σιγουρα) και το 80% ανθρωποι που πηγαιναν Αθηνα για να μεταβουν Παρο να δουν τι εχει γινει με τους δικους τους ανθρωπους ........Πραγματικα μια σκηνη και στιγμη που χαραχτικε και δε νομιζω να ξεχασω ποτε (με τη λογικη οτι αν δεν ειχα παει με το αεροπλανο , θα ημουν 100% μεσα στο Σαμινα και οτι ειδα στα ματια την αγωνια των ανθρωπων που δεν γνωριζαν τι κανουν οι δικοι τους ανθρωποι ) ......
Αεροπορικα εισιτηρια δεν κραταω ως ενθυμιο αλλα τα συγκεκριμενα τα κρατησα (και το πηγαινε την ιδια μερα στη Σαμο και την επιστροφη την επομενη) ...Αυριο θα ψαξω να τα βρω (ειναι στο πατρικο μου) και θα τα ανεβασω .....

----------


## JASON12345

Εγώ ήμουν τεσσάρων και δεν καταλάβαινα και πολλά πράγματα.
Ομολογώ όμως ότι μου  άρεσε γιατί έδειχνε πολλά πλάνα με καράβια από την τηλεόραση.(δεν είχα καταλάβει,δεν είμαι τόσο αναίσθητος)
Αλλά σε κάτι ρεπορτάζ που είχαν τότε από μαρτυρίες και από τη σηνιθισμένη τραγικοποίηση των δημοσιογράφων και είχα ταραχτεί αν και μικρός.
Είχα δει ένα άσχημο όνειρο βασικά διότι έπαιζαν οι τηλεοράσεις από το πρωί μεχρι το βράδυ αυτό το θέμα και επηρεάστηκα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου ως Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα, εν έτει 1999, από το μοναδικό αρχείο, του μοναδικού *Roi Baudoin*.  :Surprised: ops:

GOLDEN VERGINA 1.jpg

GOLDEN VERGINA 2.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι στο Βαθύ της Σάμου τον Απρίλιο του 1999.
Η δεύτερη είναι τραβηγμένη εν πλω στο ίδιο ταξίδι προς Σάμο.
Η παρέμβαση του φίλου Espresso Venezia είναι καθοριστική, ώστε μια συμπαθητική φωτογραφία να γίνει πραγματικά πολύ καλύτερη.

----------


## Nautikos II

Εγω φιλοι μου ταξιδεψα με το GOLDEN VERGINA το 1999 Πειραια / Βαθυ και χαρηκα ταξιδι, παλιο και καλο σκαρι! Τελειες η Ιστορικες φωτο Roi

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα δύο φωτογραφίες του άτυχου πλοίου ''δια χειρός'' *Roi Baudoin*.

H πρώτη ως *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ* δεμένο στα λεμονάδικα εν έτει 2000, λίγο καιρό πριν το άδοξο του τέλος.
Η δεύτερη ως *ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ* (???) εν πλω. (*Roi* τα φώτα σου παρακαλώ !!!)  :Smile: 

GOLDEN VERGINA 3.jpg

GOLDEN VERGINA 4.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αχ ρε φιλε Γιωργο τι μας κανεις...Αυτα τα πολυ πυκνα τοποθετημενα,μπλε καρεκλακια στο ντεκ πανω απο το ρεμετζο της πρυμης κατι μου θυμιζουν...Α ρε Επτανησος που εισαι;

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ καλες οι φωτο και ευχαριστουμε! Επισης να βρουμε την κοπελα (μαλλον) που φαινεται στη 2η φωτο, αριστερα στο πανω ντεκ που επισης φωτογραφιζει, ωστε να μας στειλει τη φωτο του ντεκ που ''βλεπει'' προς τα πρυμα... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Επισης να βρουμε την κοπελα (μαλλον) που φαινεται στη 2η φωτο, αριστερα στο πανω ντεκ που επισης φωτογραφιζει, ωστε να μας στειλει τη φωτο του ντεκ που ''βλεπει'' προς τα πρυμα...


Φίλε ναυτικέ είσαι απίστευτος !!! Τι πήγες και πρόσεξες !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

> Φίλε ναυτικέ είσαι απίστευτος !!! Τι πήγες και πρόσεξες !!!


Ειμαι καραβολατρης με αδυναμια στο ωραιο φυλο :Very Happy: , οποτε τα radar μου πιανουν οποιοδηποτε πλεουμενο και θηλυκο βρισκεται στην ευρυτερη περιοχη (σε περιπτωση υπαρξης και των δυο μαζι, η προτεραιοτητα εξαρταται απο το αξιολογο του καθενος... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η πρώτη από τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένη τον Αύγουστο του 2000, ένα μήνα και κάτι πριν από τους τίτλους τέλους.
Η δεύτερη είναι από ταξίδι προς Σάμο τον Απρίλιο του 1999. Σε αυτήν ο Espresso Veneziaα αποδεικνύεται θαυματοποιός, καθώς η εικόνα από το σκαναρισμένο slide από το οποίο προέρχεται ήταν σκοτεινή. Η φωτογραφία ομόρφυνε πολύ διά χειρός Espresso Venezia.
Βέβαια, την παράσταση την κλέβει η κοπέλλα, την οποία πιθανόν θα αναζητήσει κάποιος από εδώ μέσα, και μάλιστα όχι μόνο για να της ζητήσει τη φωτογραφία που τραβά εκείνη τη στιγμή.....

----------


## helatros68

Το Γκολντεν Βεργινα λιγο πριν την αφιξη του στην Κασο πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στο 1990 (σκαναρισμενη φωτο)

golden vergina.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Δαμάζοντας τα (μικρά) κύματα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε Αντώνη.
Θα πρόσθετα μόνο ως σχόλιο ότι τι καράβι αυτό στα τόσα χρόνια που ταξίδευε στην Ελλάδα είχε καταφέρει να δαμάσει τα κύματα, μικρά και μεγάλα. Και είχε αντιμετωπίσει πολλές μα πολλές δυσκολίες, τις οποίες με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο κατάφερνε να ξεπερνά. Αυτό που δεν μπόρεσε να δαμάσει ήταν ίσως την έλλειψη ναυτοσύνης κάποιων ανθρώπων.
Οι "Χαϊνηδες" είχαν γράψει κάποτε ένα τραγούδι που έλεγε ανάμεσα στα άλλα:
" ...Φίλους μου έχω τους βοριάδες, το θαλασσινό νερό
μα φοβάμαι τους ανθρώπους στη στεριά να μην πνιγώ...." 
Και μια σημαντική φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε σένα που μας χαρίζεις τόσες ωραίες φωτογραφίες. 
Τα χειριστήρια (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) του" Golden Vergina".
Για να είμαστε, όμως, σίγουροι ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος ή ας μας πει σε ποιο πλοίο ανήκουν αν δεν είναι του "Golden Vergina".
Η αμφιβολία οφείλεται στο ότι η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από slide, το οποίο το βρήκα μόνο του και έλειπε η υπόλοιπη σειρά.  

Τα χειριστήρια.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε Αντώνη.
> Θα πρόσθετα μόνο ως σχόλιο ότι τι καράβι αυτό στα τόσα χρόνια που ταξίδευε στην Ελλάδα είχε καταφέρει να δαμάσει τα κύματα, μικρά και μεγάλα. Και είχε αντιμετωπίσει πολλές μα πολλές δυσκολίες, τις οποίες με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο κατάφερνε να ξεπερνά. Αυτό που δεν μπόρεσε να δαμάσει ήταν ίσως την έλλειψη ναυτοσύνης κάποιων ανθρώπων.
> Οι "Χαϊνηδες" είχαν γράψει κάποτε ένα τραγούδι που έλεγε ανάμεσα στα άλλα:
> *" ...Φίλους μου έχω τους βοριάδες, το θαλασσινό νερό*
> *μα φοβάμαι τους ανθρώπους στη στεριά να μην πνιγώ...."* 
> Και μια σημαντική φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε σένα που μας χαρίζεις τόσες ωραίες φωτογραφίες. 
> Τα χειριστήρια (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) του" Golden Vergina".


Φίλε Αντώνη, 
Πολύ εύστοχα τα σχόλια σου εδώ, αλλά και σοφοί *οι στοίχοι* των "Χαϊνηδων". Αναλογίσου ότι τα χειριστήρια ήταν σ αυτή την θέση όταν έφυγε για πάντα το πλοίοο..... :Sad: .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και επειδή υπάρχει μια αμφιβολία για τα χειριστήρια ας ανεβάσουμε μια φωτογραφία της πλώρης του "Golden Vergina".
Για αυτήν δεν υπάρχει αφιβολία ότι είναι της Βιργινιώς.

Η πλώρη.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και επειδή παραμένει η αμφιβολία για το ποιο είναι το πλοίο στο οποίο ανήκουν τα χειριστήρια της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας, ας επανέλουμε σε κάτι οικείο και αγαπημένο.
Το "Golden Vergina" τη γνωστή του θέση μπροστά από τον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό.

Στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## esperos

Με  τα  σινιάλα  του  3Κ  που  το  έφερε  στην  Ελλάδα,  άφιξη  στο  λιμάνι  του  Πειραιά.


GOLDEN VERGINA.jpg

----------


## adam

Τελικά τα 3κ έπρεπε να ήταν σήμερα εταιρία κολοσσός στις κρουαζιέρες κ στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα αλλά ο καπ τζιμης είχε άλλοι άποψη !!!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αύγουστος 2000, ένα μήνα και κάτι πριν από το μοιραίο ταξίδι. Το "Εξπρές Σαμίνα" φεύγει αργά το απόγευμα για Πάρο-Νάξο-Εύδηλο-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ.
Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί στην Πειραϊκή ένα απόγευμα, στη διάρκεια του οποίου πέρασαν από μπροστά πολλά από τα πλοία-σύμβολα της ακτοπλοΐας μας: "Εξπρές Ολύμπια", "Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος", "Εξπρές Ερμής", "Εξπρές Ποσειδών", "King Minos", "Ρέθυμνο", "Εξπρές Σαμίνα", "Νήσος Κύπρος", "Millenium Express II".... Παρέλαση κανονική και μάλλον από τις τελευταίες για ορισμένα από τα πλοία αυτά.
Για όλα αυτά τα πλοία υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες που κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσουμε. Απλά και μόνο για να θυμηθούμε πόσα πλοία έχουν φύγει μέσα στα χρόνια αυτά από την Ελλάδα (από τα παραπάνω εδώ ταξιδεύει , πλέον, μόνο το "Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος").
Ακολουθεί η φωτογραφία του "Εξπρές Σαμίνα".
Πιστεύω ότι είναι μια συμβολική φωτογραφία και καλό θα είναι κάποια στιγμή να επεξεργαστεί από κάποιον ειδικό (όπως τον καλό μας φίλο Espresso Venezia) για να τη δούμε σε καλύτερη απόδοση.
Αφιερώνεται σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους.

Το Εξπρές Σαμίνα φεύγει.jpg

----------


## nautikos

To *Golden Vergina* στην Πατρα. Ειπε κανεις τπτ... :Very Happy: 


_Copyright_:*Toc Mahoy*

----------


## sea_serenade

Το είδαμε κ αυτό. Τι έκανε στην Πάτρα?

----------


## nautikos

Εκανε νομιζω ενα φεγγαρι στην αρχη και _Ιταλια_ (_Brindisi_).

----------


## Nautikos II

Εξαιρετικη φωτο, εγω δεν εχω δει φωτο του συγκεκριμενου πλοιου στην Πατρα ποτε
Και παρακατω κατι σχετικο με τις ποινες

----------


## Haddock

Άσσος ο nautikos στο ξεφούρνισμα φωτογραφιών! Σήμερα ανέβηκε η φώτο στο flickr, και την πέτυχες μόλις είχε ξεφουρνιστεί... :mrgreen: ούτε με rss να έπαιζες...  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Ο Σουηδός αναφέρει οτι το βαπόρι το 1982 έκανε Brindisi-Πειραιά-Λεμεσσό. Ισχύει άραγε κάτι τέτοιο? Α, και κάτι βασικό: Για λογαρισμό ποιάς εταιρίας?

----------


## Ellinis

To Golden Vergina το αγόρασαν οι 3Κ στο τέλος του 1981. Από το 1982 έκανε Πρίντεζι-Πάτρα-Ηράκλειο-Λεμεσσό-Χάιφα.

Το 1983 έκανε Πάτρα-Μπάρι με κάποιους ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς.

Το 1984 έκανε για λίγο Ραφήνα-Άνδρο (πιθανώς ως αντιστάθμισμα στην απόσυρση των Χρυσή Άμμος του Πολέμη) και κατόπιν από Πειραιά για Τήνο-Ρόδο-Λεμεσσό-Χάιφα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστά, το σινιάλο παραπέμπει στο σινιάλο του VERGINA της Vergina Lines

----------


## karystos

Τα 3Κ ήταν Κοσμάς-Καραηλίας-Καραφωτιάς. Νομίζω ότι πήγε μεν στη Ραφήνα αλλά δεν έκανε ποτέ δρομολόγιο. Έκατσε όλες κι όλες δυο τρεις μέρες. Το δρομολόγιο που έκανε πριν το αγοράσουν οι Αγαπητοί ήταν η ¶γονη Δωδεκανήσου με καπετάνιο το Στέλιο Στάθη. Εκεί χτύπησε και στα βράχια στα Ακράθια ( :Wink:  ή κάπως έτσι της Κάσου, ευτυχώς όμως σκίστηκε χαμηλά, στην αριστερή πλευρά, στα διπύθμενα, στη δεξαμενή λαδιού κι έτσι ταπώσανε τα εξαεριστικά και ήρθανε στον Πειραιά. Ο Τζίμης ο Κοσμάς παραπονιότανε πάντα πως όσο είχε το βαπόρι δεν του δώσανε ποτέ μια άδεια σκοπιμότητας της προκοπής κι έτσι είχε γίνει γυρολόγος, ώσπου βαρέθηκε και το πούλησε.

Όταν έγινε το ναυάγιο πολλά ειπώθηκαν, για ποιό λόγο στις Πόρτες βούλιαξε ενώ στην Κάσο δεν βούλιαξε και είχε πει και κάποιες άκαιρες κουβέντες και ο καπτά Στάθης. Με τη διαφορά ότι άλλο να πάθεις ένα σκίσιμο στα διπύθμενα κι άλλο μια τρύπα στο μηχανοστάσιο που έβαζε 360 τόνους νερό στο λεπτό.

----------


## sylver23

Πολλά ακούστηκαν τότε ιδιαιτερα απο τους δημοσιογραφους-παντογνωστες.Εχω βαρεθει να ακουω την λεξη για οποιο πλοιο ειναι παλιο οτι ειναι σάπιο .

----------


## nikolas200

Το θυμάμαι μια φορα για αγονη γραμμη (ΜΗΛΟ - ΦΟΛ/ΔΡΟ - ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ - ΑΝΑΦΗ - ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΝΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟ - ΣΗΤΕΙΑ μεχρι και ΡΟΔΟ και εκανε 8 ωρες μέχρι Μήλο. Δεν είχε καλο κλιματισμό και ήταν πολύ βρώμικο. Ανηκε στον Αγαπητο πρίν διαχωριστεί σε AGAPITOS LINES & AGAPITOS EXPRESS FERRIES. Αυτη είναι η μόνη ανάμνηση που είχα απο το ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ

----------


## sylver23

οσο ηταν στον αγαπητο πραγματικο ηταν βρωμικο.θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα τις τουαλετες στο πισω εξω καταστρωμα.αισχος

----------


## nautikos

Δυο αρκετα καλα βιντεακια σχετικα με το ναυαγιο του *Εξπρες Σαμινα* απο τη _Σχολη Ναυπηγων του Ε.Μ. Πολυτεχνειου_. Και τα 2 βασιζονται σε 3διαστατη αναπαρασταση του πλοιου (οχι τοσο αναλυτικη βεβαια οπως κανουμε στο _Virtual Sailor..._) και του γεγονοτος. Το πρωτο κανει αναπαριστα ολο το ατυχημα, απο τη στιγμη της προσκρουσης μεχρι τη βυθιση. Στο δευτερο γινεται αναπαρασταση του τροπου με τον οποιο πλημμυρισε το σκαφος. Απολαυστε τα λοιπον  :Very Happy: .

----------


## vinman

*Ως Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα φωτογραφημένο τον Ιούλιο του '91 πάνω απο τον Ποσειδώνα....*

----------


## vinman

Καρτ ποστάλ του 1990....

...και οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι απο την ίδια κάρτα...

Αφιερωμένες σε όσους είχαν ταξιδέψει με τη ''Βιργινιώ''....

----------


## Νaval22

πολύ σπιτική η διακόσμηση στο σαλόνι Β θέσεως, όμορφο πλοίο πάντως και πολύ καλοσχεδιασμένο για την εποχή του

----------


## kapas

μια ερωτηση: τελικα το πλοιο καθελκιστηκε?

----------


## vinman

> μια ερωτηση: τελικα το πλοιο καθελκιστηκε?


Τι εννοείς φίλε Kapa?
Μήπως αν έχει ανελκυστεί μετά το ναυαγιό του?
Νομίζω πως παραμένει ακόμα στο βυθό....

----------


## iletal1

Μια απορία: ξέρει κανείς αν ποτέ άνηκε το πλοίο σε κάποιον Σούτο ?

----------


## vinman

Τα δρομολόγια αλλά και οι τιμές της ''Βιργινιώς''για το 1990..!!!

----------


## kapas

> Τι εννοείς φίλε Kapa?
> Μήπως αν έχει ανελκυστεί μετά το ναυαγιό του?
> Νομίζω πως παραμένει ακόμα στο βυθό....


 
sorry ναι αυτο ενοουσα!!!!!!  υπαρχουν φωτο υποβρηχειες?????????????

----------


## vinman

> sorry ναι αυτο ενοουσα!!!!!! υπαρχουν φωτο υποβρηχειες?????????????


Εγώ έχω απο το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής...
Μόλις τις ανακαλύψω θα στις ανεβάσω... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> sorry ναι αυτο ενοουσα!!!!!! υπαρχουν φωτο υποβρηχειες?????????????


Κομμένες φώτο απο τον εφοπλιστή...Φεβρουάριος 2001........



Τις έχω σκανάρει σε μικρότερο μέγεθος απο το πραγματικό του περιοδικού...

----------


## mike_rodos

Μόνο που βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες, ανατριχιάζω (γιατί είχα παρακολουθήσει όλη την στιγμή του ναυαγίου από την τηλεόραση του σαλονιού του κορνάρος)... Δεν θα ήθελα με τίποτα να είμουν στην θέση των επιβατών και κυρίως αυτών που έχασαν κάποιον συγγενή τους ή είχαν μέσα οχήματα!!! Πραγματικά κρίμα να πηγαίνουν έτσι άδικα τα καράβια!!!

----------


## marsant

Και ουτε θα μαθουμε ποτε τον λογο και την αιτια της προσκρουσης...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στην Ικαρία μια φορά αγαπούσαν πολύ ένα καράβι.
Και το καράβι αυτό ήταν το *"Golden Vergina".*
H Ικαρία είναι ένας άλλος τόπος, διαφορετικός από τα υπόλοιπα νησιά.
Ενώ, γενικά, το "Golden Vergina" δεν έχαιρε και μεγάλης εκτιμήσεως σε άλλα νησιά, στην Ικαρία ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο.
Και στη Σάμο ήταν αγαπητό, αλλά νομίζω ότι στην Ικαρία ήταν λίγο περισσότερο. 
Εμείς πήγαμε το 1999 και στα δύο νησιά.
Στη Σάμο, πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που μας έλεγαν ότι περιμένουν να έρθουν καλύτερα πλοία.
Αντίθετα, στην Ικαρία οι πιο πολλοί έλεγαν ότι και να έρθουν καλύτερα πλοία, αυτοί θα συνεχίσουν να προτιμούν το "Golden Vergina". Μια εξήγηση για αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι η ανοικτή του γέφυρα, η οικεία σχέση των ανθρώπων με τον πλοίαρχο και το πλήρωμα μετά από τόσα χρόνια στη γραμμή, αλλά φυσικά και ο διαφορετικός τρόπος με τον οποίο οι ικαριώτες βλέπουν τα πράγματα 
Φυσικά όλα αυτά θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι είναι προσωπικές απόψεις κάποιων ανθρώπων.
Αυτό είναι δεκτόν.
Μετά το ναυάγιο, όμως, αυτό που λεγόταν από πολλούς στην Ικαρία είναι ότιαποδείχτηκε, δυστυχώς, για μια ακόμα φορά ότι _η σιωπή είναι χρυσός ...._

Οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν στις αρχές Ιουλίου του 1999 στον Εύδηλο Ικαρίας, σχεδόν ένα χρόνο πριν ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για την Minoan Flying Dolphin και σχεδόν 14,5 μήνες πριν από τη μοιραία νύχτα στην Πάρο ...

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον ικαριώτη Sylver 23, στον Captain Nionio που αγαπά πολύ τη Ικαρία, και φυσικά στους marsant, mike rodos, dimitris, Νίκο, Leo, rocinante, polykas, vinman, paroskayak, νάξος, iletal 1, scoufgian, Kalypso, navigation, Tsennzo και σε όλους όσους αγάπησαν και δέθηκαν με το καράβι αυτό. 

Στον Εύδηλο Ικαρίας ΙΙ.jpg

Στον Εύδηλο Ικαρίας.jpg

Στην Ικαρία μια φορά.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου Αντωνη εισαι καταπληκτικος,δεν εχω λογια.Εισαι ενα ανοιχτο βιβλιο παντα και δεν υπαρχει κατι πιο σημαντικο απο αυτο.Απλα να διορθωσω δεν ειμαι απο Ικαρια.Ειμαι μονο απο Κεφαλλονια οπως ξερεις,απλα λατρεψα το νησι του Ικαρου και θα ξαναπαω,μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.

----------


## vinman

Μετά τις μαγικές φωτογραφίες του φίλου Roi Baudoin,μία απρόμαυρη μέσα απο το φυλλάδιο της Stability line απο το έτος 1982...
Το δρομολόγιο του ήταν απο Μπρίντιζι για Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο-Λεμεσσό-Χάιφα...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15397

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Αντωνη δεν υπαρχουν λογια να περιγραψουμε αυτο που νιωθουμε οταν ποσταρεις τις πανεμορφες φωτο σου η απλα γραφεις ενα μηνυμα που ειναι πραγματκα  σαν μυθηστορημα.Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω δεν φτανει...Να σαι παντα καλα!

----------


## esperos

Με  τα  χρώματα  της  Stability  Line  στην  Ακτή  Τζελέπη


GOLDEN VERGINA.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία έσπερε! Προσέξτε το ανάγλυφο CORSE στην πλώρη του...
Δίπλα του είναι το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και στο βάθος το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Με τα χρώματα της Stability Line στην Ακτή Τζελέπη
> 
> 
> GOLDEN VERGINA.jpg


Στη θέση του Ναιάς είναι δεμένο.Εκεί ήταν η θέση του τότε ή το Ναιάς έδενε αλλού?Εκτός αν η φώτο είναι πριν από το 1983 που ήρθε το Ναιάς.

----------


## sylver23

> Φιλε μου Αντωνη εισαι καταπληκτικος,δεν εχω λογια.Εισαι ενα ανοιχτο βιβλιο παντα και δεν υπαρχει κατι πιο σημαντικο απο αυτο.Απλα να διορθωσω δεν ειμαι απο Ικαρια.Ειμαι μονο απο Κεφαλλονια οπως ξερεις,απλα λατρεψα το νησι του Ικαρου και θα ξαναπαω,μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.


δεν ειπε για εσενα.ειπε οτι απλα αγαπας την ικαρια.για εμενα ειπε οτι ειμαι απο εκει.

ροι πραγματικα σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.Πραγματι το αγαπησαμε αυτο το πλοιο στην ικαρια .Γενικα το βεργινα ητανε αυτο που λεμε ΚΑΡΑΒΙ με Κ κεφαλαιο.Καλοταξιδο,γρηγορο,ανετο,με πολλα ανοιχτα καταστρωματα κ φυσικα κ μπαλκονακι.Στις φωτο βλεπεται πως το βαζε ο καπετανιος στο λιμανι......αυτα ηταν που καθομουν κ χαζευα...Θυμαμαι τα τελευταια χρονια που ειχε μεγαλωσει πια  κ λεγανε οτι θα φυγει.Τοτε δεν υπηρχε το ιντερνετ για να δω αν υπαρχει.Επαιρνα το 141(δρομολογια πλοιων)κ καθομουνα και ακουγα να δω πια ταξιδευουν.Θυμαμαι μια φορα που ελεγαν οτι εφυγε ,την χαρα μου οταν το ειδα στον πειραια σε μια βραδινη βολτα με τον πατερα μου.Ακομα θυμαμαι που μπαιναμε κ αρχιζαμε την αναζητηση θεσης.Συνηθως στο πρωτο σαλονακι με τα αεροπορικα τεραστια καφε καθισμασματα βρισκαμε να κατσουμε.Υπηρχαν βεβαια κ ταξιδια που πηγαιναμε προς τις καμπινες οπου ειχε μια σκαλα κ ανεβαινες στο εστιατοριο / σελφ σερβις κ απο εκει μπορουσες να πας στο σαλονι β θεσεως .Εκει ησουν αρχοντας.αλλα συνηθως δεν μας αφηναν.Την περισσοτερη βεβαια ωρα εγω την εβγαζα στο καταστρωμα με συχνες επισκεψεις στο χώρο του ρεμέντζου ,διοτι εκει δεναμε τον σκυλο με μια ταμπελιτσα που εγραφε-προσοχη δαγκωνω.Οταν περναγαμε την μυκονο παντα ημουν στην δεξιά μπάντα έξω απο την βαρδιολα (Οπως και στα άλλα πλοια) διοτι μετα απο τον φαρο της μυκονου τον τελευταιο που ειναι στις βραχονησιδες βλεπεις το φαρο του παπα της ικαριας.Εκει ελεγα παντα -ενταξει φτασαμε...-(ασχετα που ειχαμε ακομα 2++ωρες)Αυτα τα λιγα μου εχουν μεινει απο αυτο το καραβι το οποιο το εχω συνδεσει με το ξεκινημα των διακοπων μου οταν ημουν παιδι.

----------


## kapas

μια φωτο του 2000...  πηγη http://poseidonsalvage.com/ps_experience_8.html

----------


## pepenaxos

και εδω το πρωτο βιντεο στο ιντερνετ για οσους δεν το εχουν δει ακομα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKcpmo4pwRg

----------


## sylver23

επειδη βλεπω στα comments του you tube οτι αναρωτιουνται.φυσικα και ειναι το βεργινα.λιγο ανατριχιαστικο βιντεακι και ιδιαιτερα λυπητερο πιστευω

----------


## pepenaxos

> επειδη βλεπω στα comments του you tube οτι αναρωτιουνται.φυσικα και ειναι το βεργινα.λιγο ανατριχιαστικο βιντεακι και ιδιαιτερα λυπητερο πιστευω


 
Παρα πολυ λυπηρο θα ελεγα και μαλιστα απο πρωτο χερι γιατι εχασα πολλους φιλους... και εγω και πολλοι αλλοι κλαψανε φιλους και συγγενεις. Πιο πολυ το εβαλα για να θυμαται ο καθενας μας οτι δεν ειμαστε θεοι και ουτε παντοδυναμοι. Αυτο ειναι το αποτελεσμα μιας σειρας καταστασεων και αυτο που μενει ειναι μονο ενα κουφαρι, πολλα ερωτηματικα και δυσαρεστες αναμνησεις...

----------


## a.molos

Μια μοναδική φωτό του πλοίου και με τα δύο ονόματα, golden vergina -express samina, στο Κερατσινι, κατά τις εργασίες προετοιμασιάς και μετασκευής του πλοίου, πριν αναλάβει το ταξίδι που το οδήγησε

----------


## esperos

> Μια μοναδική φωτό του πλοίου και με τα δύο ονόματα, golden vergina -express samina, στο Κερατσινι, κατά τις εργασίες προετοιμασιάς και μετασκευής του πλοίου, πριν αναλάβει το ταξίδι που το οδήγησε


Στον  Νέο  Μόλο  Δραπετσώνας  είναι.

----------


## a.molos

Καλησπέρα! Σωστή η παρατήρηση, ευχαριστώ. Αφησα και μισοτελειωμένη την πρόταση"....... για πάντα στο βυθό του Αιγαίου."

----------


## sylver23

α ρε a molos τι μας κανεις......

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Στο Πειραιά πριν από πολλά χρόνια.Στην αριστερή βαρδιόλα ο άτυχος καπτα Βασίλης Γιαννακής.Για όλους τους φίλους.
Ωπα λίγο μεγαλούτσικη αλλά για να φανεί ο καπτα Βασίλης.Συγνώμη!!

----------


## a.molos

Δύο ακόμη φωτό απο το παρελθόν ενός αξέχαστου πλοίου. Απογευματινή αναχώρηση για Ικαρία-Σαμο, αργότερα με νέα σινιάλα, αφιξη στο Πειραιά.

----------


## sylver23

την αγαπη μου για το βεργινακι την εχω ξαναπει.να σαι καλα a molos .και φυσικα και εσυ αρη καθως δεν ειχα δει την φωτο

----------


## moutsokwstas

πολυ καλες οι φωτο παιδια, ειδικα του αρη που εχει το σαπφω στο πλανο, λογω συμπαθειας σε αυτο το πλοιο, το αναφερω.

----------


## polykas

> Δύο ακόμη φωτό απο το παρελθόν ενός αξέχαστου πλοίου. Απογευματινή αναχώρηση για Ικαρία-Σαμο, αργότερα με νέα σινιάλα, αφιξη στο Πειραιά.


*Ωραίες φωτογραφικές αναμνήσεις Αντώνη .Σε ευχαριστούμε...*

----------


## a.molos

Το Golden Vergina της Stability Lines και το αστέρι με τα 3Κ στο φουγάρο, ειστρέφει απο Ισραήλ και Κύπρο.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο φίλο sylver 23 που λατρευει το πλοίο αυτό.

----------


## polykas

> Στο Πειραιά πριν από πολλά χρόνια.Στην αριστερή βαρδιόλα ο άτυχος καπτα Βασίλης Γιαννακής.Για όλους τους φίλους.
> Ωπα λίγο μεγαλούτσικη αλλά για να φανεί ο καπτα Βασίλης.Συγνώμη!!


*KANAΡΗ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ .ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ...;-)*

----------


## sylver23

> Το Golden Vergina της Stability Lines και το αστέρι με τα 3Κ στο φουγάρο, ειστρέφει απο Ισραήλ και Κύπρο.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο φίλο sylver 23 που λατρευει το πλοίο αυτό.


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.εχεις χαρισει στο φορουμ και σε μενα φυσικα απιστευτες φωτο του βεργινα.αναμενω και αλλες καθως παω στοιχιμα οτι εχεις....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*Ένα ταξίδι στο χθες ...*

Η επιλογή των slides για την προβολή είνα πολύ δύσκολη.
Το δίλημμα είναι μεγάλο.
Τόσα πλοία, τόσες στιγμές, τόσοι φίλοι που ο καθένας αγαπά και διαφορετικό πλοίο.
Είναι αδύνατον να χωρέσουν όλα όσα θα ήθελες να μπουν σ' αυτήν την προβολή.
Τα slides που θα μείνουν εκτός προβολής θα παρουσιαστούν σε μια άλλη προβολή.

Εδώ μια όμορφη στιγμή.
Το *"Golden Vergina"* αναχωρεί κάποιο συννεφιασμένο απόγευμα για Πάρο-Νάξο-Εύδηλο-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ.
Περίπου 10 χρόνια πριν .....
E la nave va.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Στην προβολή θα είναι νοερά μαζί μας και όσοι δεν θα μπορέσουν να παρευρεθούν, λόγω απόστασης.
Για τον paroskayak, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Appia 1978, τον Sea Serenade, τον eliasaslan, τον Νάξος και όλους τους άλλους φίλους. 

Και το πλοίο φεύγει ....

E la nave va.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία, να είσαι καλά  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε, Sea Serenade θα θέλαμε πολύ να ήσουν αύριο στην προβολή.
Σου υποσχόμαστε ότι ότι κατέβεις στο Νότο, θα την επαναλάβουμε.

----------


## sea_serenade

Να σαι καλά Αντώνη, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα είναι πραγματικά μοναδική εμπειρία. Εύχομαι να την απολαύσετε και για 'μας που ζούμε στην περιφέρεια.... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε λίγο πίσω στο χρόνο.
Φωτογραφία ιστορική που δείχνει το *"Golden Vergina",* τον *"Όμηρο"* και το *"Κύδων"* στον Πειραιά.
Βλέπουμε ακόμα το παλιό *"Ευτυχία"* και την ομάδα των πλοίων του Σαρωνικού.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας φαίνεται για λίγο ένα ακόμα αγαπημένο πλοίο.
Να σημειώσουμε ότι στη φωτογραφία το "Golden Vergina" είναι αραγμένο στη θέση που άραζε για πολλά χρόνια το αδελφάκι του, το *"Ναϊάς ΙΙ".* 

Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το περίφημο περιοδικό *"ΑΡΓΩ"* και το συγκεκριμένο τεύχος βρέθηκε στη Βιβλιοθήκη του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά.

Στον παλιό Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## vinman

...καλοκαίρι 1991..
Η ''Βιργινιώ'' στα ανοιχτά του Πειραιά...
Για όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23092

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου ρε Μανο με τα ρετρο σου. 1991; Τοτε εκανε ακομα την αγονη της Δωδεκανησου η οχι;

----------


## eliasaslan

Αγαπητέ φίλε Roi Baudoin, ένα πραγματικά μεγάλο, τεράστιο ευχαριστώ για την πανέμορφη φωτογραφία που αφιέρωσες και σε μένα απο αυτό το ιδιαίτερο βαπόρι. Ακόμη πιστεύω δεν έχω δει πάρα πολλές αφιερώσεις σου γιατί δεν έχω γράψει σε όλα τα παλιά καράβια! Σιγά σιγά όμως τις ανακαλύπτω, επίσης ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους που μοιράζονται το αρχείο τους με μας  :Very Happy:  να είστε όλοι καλά  :Cool:

----------


## robo

> Τα 3Κ ήταν Κοσμάς-Καραηλίας-Καραφωτιάς. Νομίζω ότι πήγε μεν στη Ραφήνα αλλά δεν έκανε ποτέ δρομολόγιο. Έκατσε όλες κι όλες δυο τρεις μέρες. Το δρομολόγιο που έκανε πριν το αγοράσουν οι Αγαπητοί ήταν η ¶γονη Δωδεκανήσου με καπετάνιο το Στέλιο Στάθη. Εκεί χτύπησε και στα βράχια στα Ακράθια ( ή κάπως έτσι της Κάσου, ευτυχώς όμως σκίστηκε χαμηλά, στην αριστερή πλευρά, στα διπύθμενα, στη δεξαμενή λαδιού κι έτσι ταπώσανε τα εξαεριστικά και ήρθανε στον Πειραιά. Ο Τζίμης ο Κοσμάς παραπονιότανε πάντα πως όσο είχε το βαπόρι δεν του δώσανε ποτέ μια άδεια σκοπιμότητας της προκοπής κι έτσι είχε γίνει γυρολόγος, ώσπου βαρέθηκε και το πούλησε.
> 
> Όταν έγινε το ναυάγιο πολλά ειπώθηκαν, για ποιό λόγο στις Πόρτες βούλιαξε ενώ στην Κάσο δεν βούλιαξε και είχε πει και κάποιες άκαιρες κουβέντες και ο καπτά Στάθης. Με τη διαφορά ότι άλλο να πάθεις ένα σκίσιμο στα διπύθμενα κι άλλο μια τρύπα στο μηχανοστάσιο που έβαζε 360 τόνους νερό στο λεπτό.


Το πλοίο είχε κάνει τουλάχιστον ένα, και μάλλον μοναδικό, δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα προς ¶νδρο. Στο δρομολόγιο, αυτό αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είχε "καθήσει" στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου.

----------


## giorgos....

*εδώ* το golden vergina το 1999 μαζί με την υπόλοιπη παρέα στον πειραιά..

----------


## sylver23

Να σαι καλά Γιώργο

----------


## Naias II

Αγαπημένο πλοίο και επειδή ξέρω ότι το αγαπάς *sylver23* στη αφιερώνω  :Smile: 

img12.jpg

Σκαναρισμένη από τον Εφοπλιστή

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω πολυ ναιας.πως να μην το αγαπουσα.απο την στιγμη που αρχισα να ''καταλαβαινω'' ταξιδευα με αυτο και για καμποσα χρονια μετα μεχρι και τον χαμο του.ειναι και ομορφο το ατιμο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Golden vergina το καλοκαιρι του 1997

----------


## Naias II

¶λλη μία ωραία φωτογραφία του βαποριού, ευχαριστούμε Ben. Πάντα τέτοια.  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GOLDEN VERGINA το 1997 ξεκινα για αλλο ενα ταξιδι στη γνωριμη ροτα αφιερωμενη στον πλοιαρχο του που το αγαπησε πολυ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Golden vergina το καλοκαιρι του 1997


Φιλε  BEN BRUCE  η φωτογραφια ειναι ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!!!

----------


## a.molos

Στο Βαθύ της Σάμου πρίν απο 20 χρόνια με τα κλασσικά πράσινα σινιάλια της Ατμοπλοοίας Αγαπητού.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To Golden Vergina μόλις έχει βγεί από το μεγάλο λιμάνι, έχοντας ρότα για παροναξία...
Χαρισμένη στον Captain Saint και στον καλό φίλο Αero.

O204.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ ΑΤΥΧΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ ΕΝ ΕΤΗ 1998.
ΚΡΙΜΑ,ΚΡΙΜΑ,ΚΡΙΜΑ
Pict19980828.jpg.

----------


## japan

Παιδιά γράψατε και οι δύο τρελά. Βλέπω την νύχτα να μην τελειώνει και σήμερα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα τα λες JAPAN βαζω και εγω κατι κιτρινισμενο, που τονιζει το βαθος του χρονου που εχει περασει απο εκεινη τη γλυκια περιοδο, που τα βαπορια πηγαιναν με αγαπη, καλαμπουρια,φιλοτιμο,ναυτοσυνη μια περιοδος που εληξε με το mega ακτοπλοικο super market  τo 2000


negative (392).jpg

----------


## japan

Μεγάλα βαπόρια ,μεγάλες εποχές που πέρασαν και δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω να επιστρέφουν , ούτε τα πλοία ούτε πολλά άλλα. Εποχές που οι καπεταναίοι είχαν λογό χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω τους σημερινούς αλλά τότε τα πράγματα έιχαν άλλη γλύκα. Και αυτή η φώτο σου όπως όλες εξαιρετική

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφες εποχες... και ακομη ομορφοτερες τοτε που τα πλοια ητανε κουβερτομενα.
Ben Bruce η φωτογραφια που ανεβασες εκπεμπει  μια διαχυτη νοσταλγια!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GOLDEN VERGINA μια φωτο απο εναν δεξαμενισμο ,νομιζω 1996, αφιερωμενη στους πολλους φιλους απο την ικαρια και τη σαμο που ειχε


negative (977).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ben Bruce Σουπερ σπεσιαλ φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΤΟ ΑΤΥΧΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ ΕΝ ΕΤΗ 1998.
> ΚΡΙΜΑ,ΚΡΙΜΑ,ΚΡΙΜΑ
> Pict19980828.jpg.


Φιλε Νikosnasia   πολυ καλο κοντινο πλανο!

----------


## harlek

Πολύ κοντός βολβός! Τον επιμηκύναν αργότερα;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να πετάξουμε ψηλά για να δούμε το* "Golden Vergina"* από ψηλά.
Αεροφωτογραφία του Γιώργου Κουρούπη που δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό* "ΝΑΥΤΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ".*

Με τα σινιάλια της εταιρείας με τα 3* "Κ"* (*Κοσμάς, Καραφωτιάς, Καραηλίας*).

Golden Vergina από ψηλά.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εξαιρετικη η φωτο και σπανια με το σημα 3Κ εγω θα συμπληρωσω με αλλη μια φωτο του ιδιου καλλιτεχνη γεωργιου κουρουπη φωτο απο το αρχειο του πλοιαρχου Ε.Ν. Ισιδωρου Μαμιδη

AA.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πάμε να πετάξουμε ψηλά για να δούμε το* "Golden Vergina"* από ψηλά.
> Αεροφωτογραφία του Γιώργου Κουρούπη που δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό* "ΝΑΥΤΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ".*
> 
> Με τα σινιάλια της εταιρείας με τα 3* "Κ"* (*Κοσμάς, Καραφωτιάς, Καραηλίας*).
> 
> Golden Vergina από ψηλά.jpg


 Roi Baudoin εσυ μας ταξιδευεις με τα πλοια του χθες ... και μεις χανομαστε στις αναμνησεις μας...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ben Bruce καποια φωτο απο τις καλες σου για το Golden Vergina?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια φωτο απο μια εξαιρετικη μανουβρα αστραπη του καπτα βασιλη το 1996 για τα λεμοναδικα

new (133).jpg

----------


## japan

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν και η χρονιά που τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας ανέβηκαν λίγο παραπάνω σε σχέση με την τσιμινιέρα και του πήγαιναν πολύ. Τότε τα λεμονάδικα ήταν φούλ από πλοία και δυσκόλευαν αρκετά τις μανούβρες των πλοίων.Φανταστική φωτό φίλε BEN BRUCE.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πραγματικα φιλε Japan η φωτογραφια του Βen Bruce ειναι απιθανη, ομορφες εποχες...

----------


## sylver23

Eλεος..Τις ειδα ολες μαζεμενες και επαθα λιγο!!
Ειναι να μην το αγαπησεις βρε κωστα??
γρηγορο,καλοταξιδο ,με ωραιοτατα καταστρωματα για ξαπλες και περαντζαδα!!
Με αυτο αρχιζαν οι διακοπες και με αυτο τελειωναν.
Ο ικαριωτης φιλος του βεργινα σε ευχαριστει για την αφιερωση και ευχαριστω και ολους για τις φωτο που ανεβαζεται.!
Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

To GOLDEN VERGINA παρέα με το αδελφάκι του!!!!!

----------


## capten4

Ε, ΤΩΡΑ ΒΡΕ ΑΡΗ, ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙΣ......ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!!

----------


## polykas

> To GOLDEN VERGINA παρέα με το αδελφάκι του!!!!!


_Ο ¶ρης ξανακτυπά.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Απαγορευτικό είχε;_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο Αρης εμφανιστηκε επιτελους ξανα με υλικο που μονο αυτος διαθετει!Απιθανη φωτο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο ταχυδρόμος χτυπά πάντα δυο φορές.

Φίλε ΑΡΗ, σ' ευχαριστούμε για μια ακόμα φορά.


Φίλε BEN BRUCE, συνέχισε να πυροβολάς χωρίς σταματημό.

----------


## sylver23

> To GOLDEN VERGINA παρέα με το αδελφάκι του!!!!!


εγω ενα θα πω..
η ωραιοτερη καλημερα ηταν η φωτο σου και οτι πρεπει για να ξεκινησει ωραια το σ/κ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aντε με κολαζεται πρωι πρωι σας βαζω μια εν πλω!Αφιερωμενη σε αυτους που το αγαπησαν και ταξιδεψαν, φιλοξενθηκαν, περπατησαν, ηπιαν φραπε,λουστηκαν απο τον αιγαιοπελαγιτικο ηλιο στα καταστρωματα του και περασαν απο τη γεφυρα για μια καλημερα με το πληρωμα.Καποιοι αυτες της μοναδικες στιγμες μπορει να τις ξεχασαν, εμεις ομως οχι!

negatives (236).jpg

----------


## Leo

Τι λες τι λες!!!! Ο Roi είπε ο ταχυδρόμος χτυπά πάντα 2 φορές. ¶ρη χτύπα και την τρίτη....  :Very Happy: . *Μ ο ν α δ ι κ ή* (τα λέει όλα αυτό)

----------


## polykas

> Aντε με κολαζεται πρωι πρωι σας βαζω μια εν πλω!Αφιερωμενη σε αυτους που το αγαπησαν και ταξιδεψαν, φιλοξενθηκαν, περπατησαν, ηπιαν φραπε,λουστηκαν απο τον αιγαιοπελαγιτικο ηλιο στα καταστρωματα του και περασαν απο τη γεφυρα για μια καλημερα με το πληρωμα.Καποιοι αυτες της μοναδικες στιγμες μπορει να τις ξεχασαν, εμεις ομως οχι!
> 
> negatives (236).jpg


_ΒEN BRUCE τα καλύπτεις όλα...Είσαι καταπληκτικός..._

----------


## sea_serenade

ΑΜΑΝ!!!! Τι ωραίο ξύπνημα ήταν αυτό σήμερα........BEN σ' ευχαριστούμε, άψογος!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ben Bruce σταματαω να σχολιαζω απο εδω και περα μονο θα θαυμαζω!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους μου.Γιώργο ναι είχε απαγορευτικό.Έτος 1999.Φυσικά υπάρχει και συνέχεια.ΒΕΝ τί να πω για σένα τώρα.......απλά διαμάντια.Έχω μείνει άφωνος επίσης με τις απίστευτες φώτο του ΤSS APOLLON.Παντοτε σε αυτή τη ζωή τελικά υπάρχουν κρυμμένοι θησαυροί.Τάσο χτύπα ανελέητα από την Ραφήνα.Leo θα ξαναχτυπήσω άλλη μια φορά αφού το θέλεις.Roi εμείς πρέπει να σε ευχαριστούμε.Sylver χαίρομαι που ξύπνησες με αυτή τη διάθεση.Καλό ΣΚ.Τί και αν σε 2 μήνες θα είμαι μονιμος κάτοικος σε στεριά στα βόρεια και χωρίς θάλασσα με τα παιδιά της,εγώ θα έχω όλους εσάς και θα μυρίζει η περιοχή με ιώδιο και ντουμάνι από τις τσιμινιέρες των βαποριών μας.Σας  ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Αρη μπορει εσυ να μετακομισεις στην στερια αλλα το αρχειο σου πιστευω να συνεχιζει να μας χαριζει τετοιες ΟΜΟΡΦΙΕΣ!!!!Οσο για τους Απολλο Μπεν Τασο Ροι Πολυκα.........τα σχολια εναι ΠΕΡΙΤΑ........ :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης που ζω από το κέντρο, δύσκολα  βρίσκω υλικό εκτός Μυτιλήνης. Επειδή όμως πάντα όταν ταξιδεύω η μηχανή είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο κάποια στιγμή το 1998 & το 2000 προέκυψαν οι δύο αυτές φωτογραφίες που τις μοιράζομαι μαζί σας.
28/8/1998.
Pict19980828.jpg
1/9/2000.
Pict20000901.jpg

----------


## Leo

¶λλος πάλι.... Αυτό είναι το Ωραιότερο πρωινό Σαββάτου που γνώρισε ποτέ το nautilia.gr, είστε όλοι απίστευτοι!!!! Σας ευχαριστούμε θερμά όλους και εσένα nikosnasia, για όλα τα διαμάντια που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας το τελευταίο διάστημα.

----------


## Naias II

Όσο έλειπα το πρωί εδώ είχαμε τρελά κέφια εεε;  :Very Happy: 
Όλοι σας γράψατε ιστορία εδώ μέσα. Ευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες αναμνήσεις που μας χαρίζετε.

----------


## nickosps

Παιδιά είναι όλες εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες! Δύο μέρες τώρα κάνω πολύ όμορφο ξύπνημα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτη η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη μια απο τις πιο θλιβερες εποχες για την ακτοπλοια οταν τα πολυαγαπημενα πλοια εγιναν μια μαζα ενος τιτανιου συμπλεγματος με απειρα πλοκαμια που τελικα, δεν αρεσε σε κανενα ουτε και εκανε καλο σε κανενα

samina (4).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS SAMINA στη γωνια στα λεμοναδικα λιγο πριν ξεκινησει δρομολογια


samina (2).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΕXPRESS SAMINA στη γωνια στα λεμοναδικα λιγο πριν ξεκινησει δρομολογια
> 
> 
> samina (2).jpg


 Φοβερη φωτο ειναι ντοκουμεντο... καμια εν πλω υπαρχει? Φιλε Ben Bruce για ψαξε!!!

----------


## Ergis

εγω το θυμαμαι ως "γκολντεν βεργινα" κυριως οταν εκανε παρο ναξο ικαρια σαμο.περνουσε εξω απο το εξωχικο μου το βραδυ κοντα στις 01.00 και καθομουν και το περιμενα καθε φορα.στις μπονατσες ακουγοταν και ο χαρακτηριστικος του θορυβος.μεχρι που μια μερα σταματησε να ερχεται,οταν η ανερχομενη υπερδυναμη της HELLAS FERRIES δημιουργοταν.δεν το ηξερα πια ως εξπρες σαμινα.το εμαθα ενα βραδυ που κοιμωμουν οταν παλι ειχε μπονατσα και αναγνωρισα τον θορυβο του σε συνδιασμο με το τελετεξτ που εβλεπα τα δρομολογια.ηταν βραδυ και το ειδα ελαχιστα...την επομενη εβδομαδα αν θυμαμαι καλα το χασαμε...μακαρι να ξαναβγουν καραβια σαν και αυτα...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vinman

¶ρη,Ben Bruce,TSS APOLLON,nikosnasia,Roi Baudoin,το απογειώσατε το θέμα τις τελευταίες μέρες προσφέροντας μας καταπληκτικές εικόνες...;-)
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το όμορφο ταξίδι στο παρελθόν!!

----------


## Panos80

Αν προσεξα καλα ως Σαμινα ειχε προστεθει ενα μικρο deck πισω; Νομιζω δε το ειχε ως γκολτεν βεργινα.

----------


## sylver23

Ειχαν κανει επεκταση στο ντεκ πισω απο το παλιο σαλονι β' θεσεως και στην επεκταση εγινε το σαλονι Α' θεσεως

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS SAMINA που πλεει με καμαρι για το καθιερωμενο του δρομολογιο.Μια φωτο τραβηγμενη απο το express hermes τον ιουλιο του 2000 ,αφιερωμενη στον CAPTAIN SAINT που το αγαπησε πολυ,  TSS APOLLON, Ellinis, nikosnasia, roi baudoin ,silver 23, πολυ φιλος ο silver και εξαιρετικος με αυτα που μου βρισκει!

samina (5).jpg

----------


## sylver23

Nα σαι καλα Κωστα.Ευχαριστω πολυ.(πες ομως και τπτ δυσκολο να σου βρω γιατι βαρεθηκα τα ευκολακια)

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το Golgen Vergina εν πλώ.......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Golden Vergina...*
Χαρισμένη στον  Captain saint.

O271.jpg

Και στους καλούς φίλους Aero, Ben Bruce και Despo.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Golden Vergina* στο λιμανι της Τηνου...

O224.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχεις απιθανα ντοκουμεντα TSS APOLLON !!

----------


## naftopoulo

Καποιες φωτο σκαναρισμενες, απο το μπαλκονακι μου στην ικαρια...

Jan09~06.jpg

Jan07~22.jpg

Jun02~02.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Συνδιασμος αγαπημένου πλοιου με τα πατρια και λατρεμένα εδάφη!!!
Ενας μήνας έμεινε.
Αναμένω και αλλες φώτο.Μεχρι στιγμής με έχεις αφήσει αφωνο οπου εχεις ανεβάσει φωτο

----------


## topaidi2002

άκουσα ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να το ανελκύσουν, ισχύει τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Γκολντεν Βεργινα*...

201.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον Captain Saint και τον aero._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...
_φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO066.jpg

Χαρισμένη στον Captain Saint  και aero.

----------


## karystos

Μεγάλη περιπέτεια υγείας περνάει από το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου ο πλοίαρχος του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ καπτα Βασίλης Γιαννακής. Μεταφέρθηκε υπό άθλιες συνθήκες, σιδηροδέσμιος, αν και σχεδόν ημιθανής, με ένα φορτηγό της Αστυνομίας στο νοσοκομείο, όπου οι γιατροί την ύστατη ώρα κατάφεραν να τον επαναφέρουν. Σήμερα υπάρχει μία βελτίωση αλλά η κατάσταση του παραμένει σοβαρή. Το ανήκουστο είναι, ότι οι Αρχές θέλουν να τον γυρίσουν στις φυλακές για να εκτίσει ένα δεκαήμερο ποινής που οφείλει ακόμη, πριν να αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η υγεία του! Οι αρμόδιοι ναυτιλιακοί οργανισμοί, συνδικαλιστές, Υπουργός και Υφυπουργός τι λένε; Ζούμε στο Μεσαίωνα ή πίσω από αυτόν;

----------


## mastrokostas

¶νοιξα να δω το ποστ του φίλου Karystos πιστεύοντας ότι θα διάβαζα για την αποφυλάκιση του !
Είναι ντροπή αυτό που συμβαίνει με αυτον τον ανθρωπο !Τον διέλυσαν !Τον κατέστρεψαν! Τον διέσυραν λες και ήταν κανένας εγκληματίας !
Α!! να χαθούν !
Κράτα ρε καπετανΒασιλη ,και στα μάτια τα δικά μας ,όχι μόνο δεν είσαι ένοχος σε τίποτα ,αλλά είσαι ένας λεβέντης όπως ήσουν όλα τα χρόνια !

----------


## AERO

Να συμπληρώσω απλά ότι μένει μόνο μια υπογραφή και ότι έχει ήδη συμπληρώσει την ποινή του από 26 Ιουλίου,δεν μένει ούτε μια μέρα παραπάνω.

----------


## Ellinis

Αίσχος! έχουμε ζήσει την παρακμή του "ναυτικού έθνους" σε όλο το μεγαλείο... το μόνο που με κάνει να ελπίζω είναι αυτό που είχε πει ο ποιητής, οτι _μετά το απόλυτο σκοτάδι έρχεται το πρώτο φως_.

----------


## nikosnasia

> Αίσχος! έχουμε ζήσει την παρακμή του "ναυτικού έθνους" σε όλο το μεγαλείο... το μόνο που με κάνει να ελπίζω είναι αυτό που είχε πει ο ποιητής, οτι _μετά το απόλυτο σκοτάδι έρχεται το πρώτο φως_.


Ο ποιητής το λέει. Σεβαστό!! Υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση ότι σ΄ετούτον τον τόπο θα ρθεί το πρώτο φως;;;;;;;;. Στα 52 μου επίτρεψε μου να αμφιβάλλω.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Απίστευτες ιστορίες τρέλας και παραφροσύνης των Αρχών της Χώρας.
Δεν φτάνει που ο άνθρωπος αυτός πέρασε τόσα και τόσα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, του επιφύλαξαν το χειρότερο για το τέλος.
Μια τέτοια μεταχείριση είναι το λιγότερο απάνθωπη.

Ευχόμαστε όλοι ο *Βασίλης Γιαννακής* να γυρίσει *υγιής* όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα *στο σπίτι του και στους δικούς του ανθρώπους.*
Και, αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν, να μπορέσει να ξεχάσει όλα όσα πέρασε όλα αυτά τα δέκα χρόνια.

----------


## karystos

Ευτυχώς η ΠΕΠΕΝ έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να βοηθήσει τον καπτα Βασίλη. ¶πό πλευράς ΥΕΝΑΝΠ δεν έχει ακουστεί τίποτα.

----------


## Naias II

¶λλοι έπρεπε να τα τραβάνε αυτά και άλλος τα πληρώνει. Ο δίκαιος πληρώνει το τίμημα και ο άδικος χορεύει.

Με όλα αυτά θυμήθηκα ένα στίχο του Νίκου Μακρόπουλου:
_Όταν για μένα θα μιλάς να σκύβεις το κεφάλι
 όσες συγνώμες κι αν χρωστάς καμία δεν μου φτάνει
 Όταν για μένα θα μιλάς ντροπή να νιώθεις μόνο
 κι αν τύχει και με συναντάς να αλλάζεις πάντα δρόμο_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να πουμε περαστικα στον ανθρωπο, ο οποιος τοσα χρονια παλεψε με την αδικια και τα εβγαλε περα.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και αυτη τη φορα θα βγει νικητης!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αγαντα Captain Saint  ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα την περασεις και αυτη την φουρτουνα, σου ευχομαι περαστικα.

----------


## polykas

> Να συμπληρώσω απλά ότι μένει μόνο μια υπογραφή και ότι έχει ήδη συμπληρώσει την ποινή του από 26 Ιουλίου,δεν μένει ούτε μια μέρα παραπάνω.


_Να ευχηθώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου, στον Cpt Bασίλη Γιαννακή ταχεία ανάρρωση και γρήγορα να επιστρέψει στην οικογένεια του._

----------


## PAKOSLOKOS

όλοι να ευχηθούμε να τελειώσει επιτέλους η περιπέτεια του Κ.ΒΑΣΙΛΗ .
ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΕ

----------


## topaidi2002

http://picasaweb.google.com/eurodivers/WreckDiveSamina#

Βρήκα αυτο. Ειναι το φωτογραφιες απο το Ναυαγιο

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πραγματικα θλιβερες εικονες!Ανατριχιλα σε πιανει......! :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Γκολτεν Βεργινα*...
χαρισμενη στον Captain Saint, του ευχομαι περαστικα να ειναι σιδερενιος.

ploio004.jpg

----------


## Romilda

καλη σας μερα,
ψαχνωντας λοιπον παλι στο you tube Για διαφορα video βρηκα αυτο.
Κατα την γνωμη μου και ωραιο τραγουδι και ωραια λογια αλλα και παλιες φωτο!

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> Στο Πειραιά πριν από πολλά χρόνια.Στην αριστερή βαρδιόλα ο άτυχος καπτα Βασίλης Γιαννακής.Για όλους τους φίλους.
> Ωπα λίγο μεγαλούτσικη αλλά για να φανεί ο καπτα Βασίλης.Συγνώμη!!


ΚΑΙΚ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΛΟΒΑΠΟΡΟ Η ΣΑΠΦΩ Α ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΑΣ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GOLDEN VERGINA αποψη της γεφυρας.Φωτο του 1995


golden vergina 4.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μπράβο βρε Κώστα!!!
Σήμερα βλέπω το έριξες στα του Αγαπητού (Ναιας , σουπερ Ναιας,βεργίνα)

----------


## Hlias

Είχα ταξιδέψει μόνο μία φορά με αυτό το πλοίο, όταν λέγονταν Golden Vergina, δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου το εσωτερικό, ήμουν μικρός τότε... Έτυχε την ημέρα του ναυαγίου να ταξιδεύουν γνωστοί μας και πραγματικά οι άνθρωποι έζησαν μια φρικτή εμπειρία... Ανατριχιαστικές περιγραφές... Πολύ εντυπωσιακές οι υποβρύχιες φωτογραφίες στη σελίδα 6 αν δεν κάνω λάθος του τόπικ. Μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση τα οχήματα που βρέθηκαν επάνω στο πλάι του πλοίου! Το πλοίο πλέον βρίσκεται στο βυθό, σε σχετικά μικρό βάθος, νομίζω το βάθος του πυθμένα εκεί είναι 36 -40 μέτρα αν θυμάμαι καλά... Απ' ότι έχω ακούσει γίνονται καταδύσεις εκεί, φέτος δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να πάω μέσω καταδυτικού κέντρου, λόγο του υπερβολικού αέρα! 

Παρακάτω μπορείτε να δείτε βίντεο του ναυαγισμένου πλοίου. Είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό το ναυάγιο. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKcpmo4pwRg

----------


## Rocinante

Μια φωτο απο την παλαια καριερα το πλοιου στα δυτικα της Μεσσογειου που νομιζω δεν εχουμε ξαναδει.

cgt_corse.jpg

Copyright: CARTE POSTALE DE BATEAU DES CIES

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη ειναι μεγαλη ανακαλυψη φιλε Rocinante!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πανέμορφον ως αμετασκεύαστον!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ωραίος ο Roci!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχει φαει την πρωτη μετασκευη ηδη.Ειναι η προεκταση του ντεκ της γεφυρας προς τα πισω με καμπινες πληρωματος.

----------


## Νaval22

ήταν πράγματι όμορφο καράβι και πρωτοποριακό ναυπηγικά για να standards της εποχής του.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Εχει φαει την πρωτη μετασκευη ηδη.Ειναι η προεκταση του ντεκ της γεφυρας προς τα πισω με καμπινες πληρωματος.


Έχεις δίκιο Κώστα.Απλά αναφέρω για τα .......οπίσθια!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Εαν μπηκατε στο site που εδωσα θα ειδατε βεβαια οτι η διπλανη φωτογραφια ειναι του Ναιας ΙΙ. Βεβαια ως Conte Nice  :Confused:  :Confused: 
 Αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι γνωστη και απο το Fakta με μια μικρη διαφορα.Τα χρωματα στα φουγαρα. Και ενω πιστεψα οτι αυτη εδω ειναι επεξεργασμενη λογω του εντονου κοκκινου παρατηρησα οτι το ονομα του πλοιου φαινεται εδω πιο καθαρα. Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω ποια απο τις δυο ειναι η πρωτοτυπη.

----------


## helatros68

Αφιξη στην Κασο..(τελη δεκαετιας του 80).


golden vergina.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αφιξη στην Κασο..(τελη δεκαετιας του 80).
> 
> 
> golden vergina.jpg



Oπωσδηποτε υπερσπανια φωτο.Απο την εποχη που το βαπορι εκανε τον γυρολογο απο γραμμη σε γραμμη

----------


## lavriotis

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ 90!!! ΤΟ ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ (ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ) ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΟΥ ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ 1998.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Γκολτεν Βεργινα*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

gvergina.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον Capten Saint_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αφιξη στην Κασο..(τελη δεκαετιας του 80).
> 
> 
> golden vergina.jpg



Πραγματικα ΥΠΕΡΣΠΑΝΙΑ οπως λεει και ο Ben Bruce, να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## capten4

ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΣ 1995, ΕΞΟΔΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ , ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΠΟΥΝΕΝΤΗ....

g.vergina.JPG

g.vergina 1.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φοβερες και πολυ σπανιες, πια ,οι φωτο σου capten 4

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου συνονοματε του αδικοχαμενου πλοιου!

----------


## Apostolos

Η παράσταση ξεκινά! Οι αναμνήσεις ξαναγεννιούνται! Golden Vergina, Απόλλων Εξπρές 1, Παναγία Τίνου 2 στην Πάρο το 95...

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Η παράσταση ξεκινά! Οι αναμνήσεις ξαναγεννιούνται! Golden Vergina, Απόλλων Εξπρές 1, Παναγία Τίνου 2 στην Πάρο το 95...


Η συναντηση Απολλωνα και Βεργινας ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!Εννοειται φυσικα πως ολο το βιντεο δεν παει πισω!
Να'σαι καλα φιλε Αποστολε! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Η παράσταση ξεκινά! Οι αναμνήσεις ξαναγεννιούνται! Golden Vergina, Απόλλων Εξπρές 1, Παναγία Τίνου 2 στην Πάρο το 95...


 Καταπληκτικο βιντεο απιστευτα νοσταλγικο.
Αποστολε σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Hlias

Πολύ όμορφο βίντεο πράγματι! Μπράβο! Ξυπνά πολλές αναμνήσεις... που περιμέναμε στο λιμάνι μέχρι να έρθει το δικό μας πλοίο και τα βλέπαμε στη σειρά να έρχονται ένα ένα... Εν τω μεταξύ, ίσως τώρα παρατήρησα καλύτερα πόσο μικρή πόρτα είχε το Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GOLDEN VERGINA το 1998 στο καθιερωμενο του ταξιδι απο πειραια με τελικο προορισμο τη σαμο

125 (108).jpg

----------


## Haddock

Τον Αύγουστο του 2000 είχαμε κλείσει μια δίκλινη εξωτερική καμπίνα που ήταν πραγματικά άψογη σε όλα της και μύριζε καινουργίλα. Λίφτινγκ που βέβαια πήγε χαμένο...

Λίγο έξω από την μπούκα στο κλασσικό απογευματινό δρομολόγιο.



© Photo by Terry P.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GOLDEN VERGINA το 1998 για ικαροσαμια

5-2-2010 (30).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> GOLDEN VERGINA το 1998 για ικαροσαμια
> 
> 5-2-2010 (30).jpg


ΝΤΟΚΟΥΜΕΝΤΟ φιλε Ben ενος ιδιαιτερα αγαπητου και αδικοχαμενου βαποριου...

----------


## xidianakis

σπανιες φωτογραφιες υπαρχουν εδω! ομως θα ηθελα να εκανα μια καταδυση στο πλοιο να το δω πως εχει γινει...

----------


## Naias II

Δες *εδώ* είναι πιο εύκολο και πιο γρήγορο  :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

> Δες *εδώ* είναι πιο εύκολο και πιο γρήγορο


συμφωνω οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο.. εφοσον ομως υπαρχει ο εξοπλισμος και εφοσον το πλοιο ειναι σχετικα επιφανιακα, τοτε γιατι να μην κανουμε κι εμεις κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## erenShip

> Τον Αύγουστο του 2000 είχαμε κλείσει μια δίκλινη εξωτερική καμπίνα που ήταν πραγματικά άψογη σε όλα της και μύριζε καινουργίλα. Λίφτινγκ που βέβαια πήγε χαμένο...
> 
> Λίγο έξω από την μπούκα στο κλασσικό απογευματινό δρομολόγιο.
> 
> 
> 
> © Photo by Terry P.


φίλε haddock θα ήθελα να σου εκφράσω και την δική μου γνώμη. είχα ταξιδέψει και εγώ την ίδια χρονιά με το συγκεκριμένο καρλαβι και είχα κλείσει πρώτη θέση καμπίνα. καταρχάς φαινόταν ότι δεν την είχα καθαρίσει, τις πόρτες τις είχαν βάλει κάτω από τα κρεβάτια και τέλος, έξω από την πόρτα της καμπίνας υπήρχε μόνιμα μια σακούλα  με σκουπίδια τα οποία όχι μόνο είχαν σκορπίσει αλλά μύριζαν και από πάνω...

----------


## noulos

> Δες *εδώ* είναι πιο εύκολο και πιο γρήγορο


Ανατριχιαστικό!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μακρινή φωτο, πρωτού καθιερωθούν τα λογότυπα στις μπάντες των πλοίων.
Θέλει κανείς να δοκιμάσει να αναγνωρίσει ποιό μισοφαίνεται δίπλα του;

golden vergina.jpg

----------


## Panos80

> Μια μακρινή φωτο, πρωτού καθιερωθούν τα λογότυπα στις μπάντες των πλοίων.
> Θέλει κανείς να δοκιμάσει να αναγνωρίσει ποιό μισοφαίνεται δίπλα του;
> 
> golden vergina.jpg


 

Ισως το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ φιλε μου;

----------


## Ellinis

Όχι, είναι ένα καράβι που είχε κάνει σπάνιες εμφανίσεις στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Mythos

> Μια μακρινή φωτο, πρωτού καθιερωθούν τα λογότυπα στις μπάντες των πλοίων.
> Θέλει κανείς να δοκιμάσει να αναγνωρίσει ποιό μισοφαίνεται δίπλα του;


Πρόκειται για το ΜΑΡΘΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστός ο φίλος Mythos!

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...pubid=10521022

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Γκολντεν Βεργινα*... προσω ολοταχως τον Απριλιο του 1996.
_Χαρισμενη στον Capten Saint_
gv.jpg
_Φωτο Παλιος καλος φιλος καραβολατρης_

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τρομερη φωτογραφια φιλε T.S.S. Apollon του αδικοχαμενου σκαριου!

----------


## sparti

pisteyo pos adika xathike an eixan prosejei ligo i den thaxe ginei tipota i tha xtipage pano stin plori kai den tha pathene tipota kanenas

----------


## erenShip

> pisteyo pos adika xathike an eixan prosejei ligo i den thaxe ginei tipota i tha xtipage pano stin plori kai den tha pathene tipota kanenas


και να γινόταν αυτό μην ξεχνάμε ότι εκείνο το βράδυ είχε και φουρτούνα ..πως θα το κατάφερνε αυτό?

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6Zr_...eature=related

----------


## Ellinis

Στην Πάρο το 1989, δυστυχώς  η φωτο είναι κάπως κουτσουρεμένη. Πάντα το προτιμούσα με τη λευκή φορεσιά χωρίς σινιάλα.

vergina.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

..................................................  ..................................................  ........................

----------


## dimitrissamos

> Στο Πειραιά πριν από πολλά χρόνια.Στην αριστερή βαρδιόλα ο άτυχος καπτα Βασίλης Γιαννακής.Για όλους τους φίλους.
> Ωπα λίγο μεγαλούτσικη αλλά για να φανεί ο καπτα Βασίλης.Συγνώμη!!


ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΗΜΟΥΝ 4 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΙΜΟΝΙ  :Razz:

----------


## Ellinis

Ας το δούμε και με τα σινιάλα των 3Κ (Κοσμάς-Καραφωτιάς-Καραηλίας), σε μια φωτογραφία του 1983 από το αρχείο του St.Weirauch.

golden vergina 83.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φρεσκο φρεσκο και παρθενο, μολις 16 ετων!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι το *Corse* καπου στην νοτιο Γαλλια

Corse.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μυθικη και προτεμφανιζομενη καρτ ποσταλ!Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε nicholas peppas

----------


## Apostolos

Το ρο/ρο στην πλώρη του εχει καμια σχεση με το Νόνα Μαίρη ή το αδελφο του?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το ρο/ρο στην πλώρη του εχει καμια σχεση με το Νόνα Μαίρη ή το αδελφο του?


Μου περασε απο το μυαλο αποστολε αλλα το Νονα εχει δυο φουγαρα και αυτο ενα.Μηπως ειναι κονταδελφο του υπεμετασακευασμενου Ζακυνθος ή ακομα του βουλιαγμενου στο ΝΜΔ Αλ καλιντ?

----------


## Apostolos

Εχεις δίκιο... Ο κάτοχος της original καρτας ας παρει ενα φακο να μας διαφωτήσει!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εχεις δίκιο... Ο κάτοχος της original καρτας ας παρει ενα φακο να μας διαφωτήσει!


Η καρτ ποσταλ δειχνει το πλοιο στο λιμανι της πολεως Bastia της Κορσικης

Corse1.jpg

Μια μεγεθυνση του αγνωστου πλοιου εδω...

2.jpg

... και μια αλλη του γνωστου *Corse* παρα κατω

3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω μια αλλη ωραια καρτ ποσταλ του *Corse* στο λιμανι Bastia της Κορσικης (απο το www.delcampe.net)

Corse in BAstia.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σουπερ οχι απλα ωραια!Ευχαριστουμε πολυ nicholas peppas!

----------


## lavriotis

ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ!!!

Scan_Pic0002.jpg

----------


## mateo p

εγω προσωπικα πιστευω πως αν εξαιρεσεις την τραγωδια που εγινε εκεινη την νυχτα στην Παρο το μονο θετικο ειναι οτι το πλοιο γλιτωσε το διαλυτηριο και κειτεται στον υγρο απεραντο ταφο του Αιγαιου. Πιστευω πως και να μην παθαινε το ατυχημα ηταν μετρημενα τα χρονια του στην ακτοπλοια ηδη θα ειχε καταληξει σκορπιες λαμαρινες στην Τουρκια οπως το ΝΑΙΑΣ ή στην Ινδια αλλα και παλι κριμα για τα ατομα που πνιγηκαν μαζι του τις οικογενειες που πενθουν και τον καπετανιο του που αντιμετωπισε την σκληρη ελληνικη δικαιοσυνη

----------


## rafina-lines

> εγω προσωπικα πιστευω πως αν εξαιρεσεις την τραγωδια που εγινε εκεινη την νυχτα στην Παρο το μονο θετικο ειναι οτι το πλοιο γλιτωσε το διαλυτηριο και κειτεται στον υγρο απεραντο ταφο του Αιγαιου. Πιστευω πως και να μην παθαινε το ατυχημα ηταν μετρημενα τα χρονια του στην ακτοπλοια ηδη θα ειχε καταληξει σκορπιες λαμαρινες στην Τουρκια οπως το ΝΑΙΑΣ ή στην Ινδια αλλα και παλι κριμα για τα ατομα που πνιγηκαν μαζι του τις οικογενειες που πενθουν και τον καπετανιο του που αντιμετωπισε την σκληρη ελληνικη δικαιοσυνη


Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ αν δεν γινόταν το ναυάγιο θα πήγαινε για τα διαλυτήρια στο τέλος του ίδιου χρόνου.  Επομένως η ζωή του από κει και πέρα θα ήταν μόνο 3 μήνες!!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mateo p

> Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ αν δεν γινόταν το ναυάγιο θα πήγαινε για τα διαλυτήρια στο τέλος του ίδιου χρόνου.  Επομένως η ζωή του από κει και πέρα θα ήταν μόνο 3 μήνες!!!


 πιο πολυ το λεω γιατι και αλλα ωραια σκαρια οπως το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, το ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ κ.λ.π. αφου τα ξεζουμισανε πανω-κατω το Αιγαιο και το Ιονιο μετα ηρθε η παρακμη και επομενο βημα το διαλυτηριο χιλιες φορες καλυτερα να βυθιζοταν στο Αιγαιο η στο Ιονιο που τα λατρεψαν χωρις θυματα οπως π.χ. το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ παρα αυτο το τελος που ειχαν

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ αν δεν γινόταν το ναυάγιο θα πήγαινε για τα διαλυτήρια στο τέλος του ίδιου χρόνου. Επομένως η ζωή του από κει και πέρα θα ήταν μόνο 3 μήνες!!!


Φίλε rafina-lines δεν νομίζω οτι είχε ακουστεί κάτι τέτοιο. Απ΄όσο θυμάμαι στο πλοίο είχαν πέσει κάποια χρήματα πρόσφατα και είχε (με βάση τη 35 ετία) άλλο ένα χρόνο. 




> πιο πολυ το λεω γιατι και αλλα ωραια σκαρια οπως το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, το ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ κ.λ.π. αφου τα ξεζουμισανε πανω-κατω το Αιγαιο και το Ιονιο μετα ηρθε η παρακμη και επομενο βημα το διαλυτηριο χιλιες φορες καλυτερα να βυθιζοταν στο Αιγαιο η στο Ιονιο που τα λατρεψαν χωρις θυματα οπως π.χ. το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ παρα αυτο το τελος που ειχαν


φίλε mateo p, η διάλυση-ανακύκλωση είναι η φυσική κατάληξη ενός πλοίου. Η βύθιση αποτελεί ένα βίαιο γεγονός που βάζει ένα απότομο τέλος στην πορεία ενός πλοίου.
Και εμένα θα μου άρεσε να μη χάνεται οριστικά ένα καράβι και να μπορεί κανείς να το επισκεφτεί έστω και στο βυθό. Όμως ακόμη και εκεί σιγά σιγά θα καταστρεφόταν. Οπότε καλύτερα στο διαλυτήριο και να γίνει κάτι χρήσιμο από τα υλικά του...

Τώρα για το "ξεζούμισμα" που λες δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Τα καράβια δεν "τα ξεζούμισαν" αλλά δουλέψανε μια χαρά και κάποια από αυτά φύγανε περήφανα χωρίς προβλήματα ή παρατράγουδα (πχ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το 2000 επι υπουργιας Χρηστου Παπουτση( μαχαιρι στο κοκκαλο) και διαδοχου του αναμορφοτη της ακτοπλοιας Σουμακη υπηρχε το σχεδιο για αρση της 35ετιας πραγμα που εκανε πιο ευκολη την εισοδο του μορφωματος MFD στο χρηματιστηριο, καθοτι ειχε φορτωθει πολλα πλοια κοντα στα 35 ετη.Αυτο ειχε υποσχεθει ο Παντελης Σφηνιας στους μεγαλοσχημονες μετοχους.Πηραν λοιπον το πιο <αμαρτωλο> βαπορι και το εκαναν καινουργιο μεσα εξω για να αποδειξουν το αξιοπλοο ενος υπεργηρου πλοιου.Βεβαια η μπιλια δεν εκατσε και ετσι μετα την καταστροφικη φωτια στο δελφινι 15 , πρωτο νταν, ηρθε και το ναυαγιο του Σαμινα που δεν ωφειλοταν στην κατασταση του βεβαια, η οποια ηταν και καλη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Corse σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ_
Corse.jpg 
Corse  _1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια καρτ ποσταλ απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON με το corse στα πρωτα του χρονια χωρις την προεκταση πισω απο την γεφυρα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Για τον φιλο Ben Bruce_ 
_F/B Γκολντεν Βεργινα...στο λιμανι του Πειραια_
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Αδιικοχαμένες πλώρες..


198530_1917508578753_1273144163_32361298_1424493_n.jpg


Λίγο πριν την ημέρα του ναυαγίου
Από τον Κύριο Μάνθο Γαβριελάτο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GOLDEN VERGINA αφιξη στον πειραια το 1995

film (210).jpg

Για τους φιλους ΤSS APOLLON, Apostolos , romilda,Proussos, ellinis

----------


## Tasos@@@

> GOLDEN VERGINA αφιξη στον πειραια το 1995
> 
> film (210).jpg
> 
> Για τους φιλους ΤSS APOLLON, Apostolos , romilda,Proussos, ellinis


*Τρομερή Κώστα*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αδιικοχαμένες πλώρες..
> 
> 
> 198530_1917508578753_1273144163_32361298_1424493_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Λίγο πριν την ημέρα του ναυαγίου
> Από τον Κύριο Μάνθο Γαβριελάτο


Για πες μας Συλβεστρο καμια αναμνηση απο αυτο το πλωριο μπαλκονακι και γενικα απ' το αυτο το ωραιο μεν, μοιραιο δε πλοιο πλοιο!!!


Παιδες βλεποντας αυτο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...103#post206103 
το ποστ του φιλου nikosnasia και συγκρινοντας τις δυο φωτογραφιες ειδα οτι πλην του επιπλεον χτισιματος πρυμα στο δευτερο ντεκ, αν δειτε στο πρωτο υπαρχει ακομα μεγαλυτερη διαφορα. Εν ετει 1998 ολο το πρωτο ντεκ επιβατων ειχε μεγαλα παραθυρα ενω εν ετει 2000 σχεδον σε ολο αυτο το ντεκ βλεπουμε μικρα παραθυρα που συνηθως παραπεμπουν σε υπαρξη καμπινων. Μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι η αλλαγη ειναι σχεδον δε ολο το πρωτο ντεκ. Ξερει κανεις κατι γι'αυτη;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> GOLDEN VERGINA αφιξη στον πειραια το 1995
> 
> film (210).jpg
> 
> Για τους φιλους ΤSS APOLLON, Apostolos , romilda,Proussos, ellinis


Εξαιρετικο ντοκουμεντο! Ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce!!!

----------


## tolaras

DSCI0100.jpgμια φωτογραφια του απο ενοικιαζομενο δωματιο στη Συρο :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

> DSCI0100.jpgμια φωτογραφια του απο ενοικιαζομενο δωματιο στη Συρο


Επειδή φωτό είναι όμορφη προσπάθησα να την φτιάξω.Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να την ανεβάσω.

----------


## tolaras

Ανεβασε την, δεν εχω προβλημα

----------


## nikosnasia

DSCI0100.jpgΟσο καλύτερο γινόταν.

----------


## tolaras

τελεια:grin::grin::grin:

----------


## tolaras

ξερει κανεις απο που βγηκε το ονομα Σαμινα;

----------


## Express Pigasos

Στο τελευταιο Εφοπλιστη(Γεναρης 2013) υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες απο το ναυαγιο..  :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GOLDEN VERGINA.jpgTότε επί Κοσμά έκανε κ Κασοκαρπαθία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GOLDEN VERGINA τον απριλιο του 1995 στον Πειραια

AW2 (57).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του Golden Vergina στο λιμανι του Πειραια  

Φωτο Κωνσταντινος Παππας 
_ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ_by K.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

> Tότε επί Κοσμά έκανε κ Κασοκαρπαθία.



Κασοκαρπαθία ἔκανε πολλὰ χρόνια σίγουρα μέχρι τὸ 1988 καὶ ἐνδεχομένως τὸ 1989. Τὸ πλοῖο ἀγοράστηκε ἀπὸ τὴν Ἀκτοπλοΐα Ἀφῶν Ἀγαπητοῦ τὸ 1987 καὶ γιὰ 2 τουλάχιστον καλοκαίρια δὲν ἄλλαξε ρότα. Ὁ Μάνος ἐδῶ εἶχε ἀνεβάσει ἕνα ὡραῖο ἀρχεῖο (μήνυμα 52), ἀλλὰ δυστυχῶς δὲν εἶναι πιὰ διαθέσιμο:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?24708-%C3%EA%FC%EB%F4%E5%ED-%C2%E5%F1%E3%DF%ED%E1-Express-Samina-Golden-Vergina-Corse/page6

----------


## Ilias 92

Το πρωί έλαβα ένα λακωνικό mail από ένα φίλο, το μεταφέρω:
13 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ, το όραμα του χρηματιστηρίου…
13 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ, τον μοιραίο αγώνα του Παναθηναϊκού…
83 Άνθρωποι στον άλλο κόσμο ( 81+1+1).  
Άραγε πόσα έχουν αλλάξει από τότε???

----------


## Apostolos

Τα πλοία αλλάξαν... Τα λιμάνια καθόλου, οι πολιτικοί ούτε, το ΛΣ ακόμα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα και κλασσικά το φίδι το βγάζει ο Πλοίαρχος... Τι ώρες ανάπαυσης; Τι σοβαρές επιθεωρήσεις; Τι καλύτερο training? Mpaaaaaaa

----------


## sylver23

Φωτογραφίες του ναυαγίου από τον Κώστα Θωκταρίδη
https://www.facebook.com/kostas.thoc...8593088&type=1

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τρομακτικες θα ελεγα... Εντυπωση μου κανει που η γεφυρα εχει αποκολληθει, αραγε να εγινε την ωρα που ακουμπησε στο βυθο ή με την παροδο των χρονων;

----------


## ffyiannis

τεχνητός ύφαλος.ας αναπαύσει ο θεός τις ψυχές όλων αυτών που χάθηκαν εκείνη την νύχτα και όλοι εμείς ας ζούμε με την ελπίδα ότι κάποια μέρα θα δικαιωθούν πραγματικά και δεν θα ξαναζήσουμε τέτοιες τραγικές στιγμές :Apologetic:

----------


## Ellinis

> Τρομακτικες θα ελεγα... Εντυπωση μου κανει που η γεφυρα εχει αποκολληθει, αραγε να εγινε την ωρα που ακουμπησε στο βυθο ή με την παροδο των χρονων;


Aμα δεις και κάποιες άλλες φωτογραφίες θα παρατηρήσεις οτι έχει αποκολληθεί το τμήμα με τα δυο τελευταία ντεκ μέχρι πρύμα. Νομίζω οτι οι φωτογραφίες του Κώστα είναι οι πρώτες που δείχνουν το ναυάγιο σε αυτήν την κατάσταση. Άρα είναι κάτι που έγινε πρόσφατα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι δεν εχει αποκολληθει μονο η γεφυρα αλλα και το ντεκ απο κατω της οπως λες. Ομως οπως το βλεπω τωρα με προσοχη το ντεκ κατω απο τη γεφυρα δεν εχει αποκολληθει μεχρι και πρυμα γιατι πρυμα απλα δεν ηταν χτισμενο αλλα μονο σκεπαστο ντεκ, τα παγκακια, τα ρελια και οι βασεις για τις τεντες ειναι ακομα εκει. Ενα σοκαριστικο θεαμα, μεσα σε ελαχιστο χρονο τα καταστρωματα που εσφυζαν απο ζωη εγιναν υγρος ταφος...

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, εννοούσα οτι έχει αποκωληθεί όλο το ντεκ ως το πιο πρυμναίο άκρο του και όχι μόνο η γέφυρα. Είναι πραγματικά παράξενο, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το θυμάμαι να έχει "ξεκωλήσει" έτσι μέρος των καταστρωμάτων σε άλλο ναυάγιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι μοναδικες Στις υπερκατασκευες των 2 τελευταιων ντεκ εδω και 13 χρονια ασκουνται δυναμεις αντιθετες με αυτες που ηταν σχεδιασμενες, οποτε το βλεπω λογικο και σε συνδιασμο με την διαβρωση να εχουν αποκοληθει απο το υπολοιπο πλοιο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όμως αν κρίνουμε από άλλα ναυάγια το διάστημα είναι πολύ σύντομο ώστε να γίνει η αποκόλληση.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Όσο σε πιο ρηχά νερά ένα ναυάγιο, τόσο γρηγορότερη η διάβρωση λόγω μεγαλύτερης περιεκτικότητας του νερού σε οξυγόνο, αλλά και πιο συχνών μεταβολών όπως ρεύματα, θερμοκρασίες. Πράγματι η θέση που πήρε το βαπόρι ασκεί δυνάμεις αντίθετες στις πάνω υπερκατασκευές με αποτέλεσμα την αποκόλληση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όσο σε πιο ρηχά νερά ένα ναυάγιο, τόσο γρηγορότερη η διάβρωση λόγω μεγαλύτερης περιεκτικότητας του νερού σε οξυγόνο, αλλά και πιο συχνών μεταβολών όπως ρεύματα, θερμοκρασίες. Πράγματι η θέση που πήρε το βαπόρι ασκεί δυνάμεις αντίθετες στις πάνω υπερκατασκευές με αποτέλεσμα την αποκόλληση.


Eυχαριστώ γιά την πληροφορία,γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος...

----------


## Ilias 92

Το πλοίο φέρεται να έκανε δρομολόγια το καλοκαίρι του 1988 για Λασίθι, Κάσο, Κάρπαθο Ρόδο. Τότε ποιο το είχαν (3Κ?) Η Stability ηταν δικιά τούς?
Δεν πρέπει να έκατσε πολλά χρόνια στην γραμμή.

----------


## Ellinis

το 3K που είχε μέσα στο αστέρι στο σινιάλο του ήταν τα αρχικά των Κοσμά, Καραφωτιά και Κ...(δεν θυμάμαι). Αυτοί είχαν τη Stability.
Το 1985 μπήκε στη γραμμή της Κασο-Καρπάθου - Ρόδος - Λεμεσσός - Χάιφα
Το 1986 έκανε Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Ρόδο-Καστελόριζο και τότε έπαθε τη μεγάλη ζημιά από την προσάραξη. Μετά έκανε την κλασική άγονη της Κασοκαρπαθίας μέχρι το 1989 που το πήραν οι Αγαπητοί.

----------


## Ilias 92

Σε ευχαριστώ Ελλινις!! Το φόρουμ μας είναι εγκυκλοπαίδεια!
Το τρίτο Κάπα ήταν ο Καραηλίας, το θυμάμαι λόγω ονόματος!
Ο Κοσμάς πρέπει να ειχε και άλλo πλοια μόνος του?
Δεν στέριωσε το καράβι πουθενά δλδ.

----------


## Ellinis

O Κοσμάς είχε μετά τη Βεργίνα, φέρις και κρουαζιερόπλοια. Θυμάμαι κάποιες γλαφυρές συνεντεύξεις του σε παλιούς "Εφοπλιστές" που έλεγε διάφορα ωραία... Άμα σε ενδιαφέρει να ψάξω να βρω το τεύχος.

----------


## Apostolos

Που σε πολλά ίσως είχε δίκιο Άρη!

----------


## Ilias 92

Απλά το χρειάστηκα για το ιστορικό της ΛΑΝΕ και της γραμμής Λασιθίου. Πολύ βαπόρι έπεσε στη Ελλάδα 1985-95 μάλλον θα τα ξεπουλουσαν απο αλλού και τα μάζευαν εδώ. Ήταν και τα πετραιλαια φτηνά τότε και κάπως θα βολεύονται όλοι.

Εχω ζητήσει απο τον Ε να ανεβάσει και άλλες παλιές συνεντεύξεις απο τα εξαντλημένα τεύχη, αλλά με έγραψαν όπως  και το σύνολο των αναγνωστών τους που θεωρούν δεδομένο.

Καποια σχέση θα είχαν με την Μακεδονία.

----------


## Ellinis

Mιας και στα τελευταία μηνύματα επεκταθήκαμε στα της εταιρίας, μεταφέρθηκαν στο_ αντίστοιχο θέμα._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Γκολντεν Βεργινα* σε δρομολογια το 1985.
_Μαχη Ροδου_ 2 Ιουλιου 1985

19850702 Golden Vergina Mahi.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μαύρη επέτειο σήμερα για το Express Samina. Άραγε μετά από 14 χρόνια άλλαξαν τα πράγματα.... προς το καλύτερο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Μαύρη επέτειο σήμερα για το Express Samina. Άραγε μετά από 14 χρόνια άλλαξαν τα πράγματα.... προς το καλύτερο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ΠΗΓΗ


Προς το  καλύτερο αγαπητέ Παντελή είναι λίγο δύσκολο....Η θολούρα γύρω από  το ναυάγιο αυτό ...καλά κρατεί ύστερα από δεκατέσσερα χρόνια...Προς μέγα κρίμα για τις ψυχές που χάθηκαν...
Κάθε φορά  που πηγαίνω στην Πάρο, βλέπω τους δύο βράχους (Πόρτες), παρατηρώ την πορεία των πλοίων από Πειραιά,  και διαπιστώνω με πόση απίστευτη ευκολία στην όμορφη αυτή χώρα που ζούμε τα πάντα μπερδεύονται και οδηγούνται στη λήθη.....   
Μαρτυρικές καταθέσεις αστείες, απολογίες κατηγορουμένων ακόμα πιο πολύ αστείες, και δικαστικές αποφάσεις που διαισθάνεσαι ότι είναι απλά διεκπεραιωτικού χαρακτήρα.... 
Μάντη κακών ουδείς στέργει, αλλά ........ .     :Dispirited:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καποια θολουρα γυρω απο το ναυαγιο,εχουν βγει πορισματα κτλ.Απλα καποια παλια μελη του ναυτιλια που σημερα δρουν μεσω του facebook θελουν να δημιουργουν εντυπωσεις θεωροντας οτι κατι αλλο εκτος του προφανους δημιουργησε το ναυαγιο.Εαν ειναι ετσι γιατι οταν γινοντουσαν τα δικαστηρια δεν πηγαιναν ως μαρτυρες να εκθεσουν τις αποψεις τους?Ο καθενας εχει μια αποψη αλλα κατα ποσο στεκει ειναι αλλο θεμα

----------


## Ilias 92

Πότε πλήρωσαν οι φτεχτες στην Ελλαδα? Ποτέ!
Το ότι η γέφυρα έβλεπε ποδόσφαιρο, το ότι το ενα πτερύγιο ήταν χαλασμένο και αλλοίωσε  την πορεία του πλοίου, το ότι ο αξιωματικός που έπρεπε να ήταν στην γέφυρα έκανε καμάκι στο μπαρ, το ότι το καράβι είχε ακομα και ξύλινα σωσίβια, ο κακός καιρός, όλα αυτά ήταν τραγικές αλληλουχίες που προκάλεσαν τον θάνατο 82 ατόμων.
Ποιος αμφιβάλει ότι και σήμερα μπορει να γίνουν τα ίδια? Εγω πάντως όχι!
Οσο κάποιοι αξιωματούχοι τα παίρνουν και δεν κάνουν σωστά την δουλειά τους και όσο κάποια υποκείμενα ειναι τρυπωμενα μεσα στην ακτοπλοΐα ο κίνδυνος καραδοκεί.
Που ειναι σήμερα οι κύριοι της MDF  ο Σφηνιάς δεν ήταν μονος του στην εταιρεια!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν εχει βγει απο καπου οτι ο ψυχογιος στην ωρα της προκειμενης βαρδιας εκανε καμακι και εβλεπε μπαλα...απλα την δουλεια του δεν εκανε σωστα

----------


## Ilias 92

Εγώ δεν ξέρω ονόματα τότε ήμουνα παιδάκι του δημοτικού, αυτο κατέθεσε στο δικαστήριο η ίδια η γυναίκα που ήταν στο μπαρ για τον άνθρωπο που έπρεπε να ήταν στην βάρδια όπως διαπιστωθηκε μετά, έτσι ειχα διαβάσει στην ελευθεροτυπία αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Το κακό ειναι ότι ακομα και σήμερα δεν θα ακούσεις κανένα της πιάτσας να κατηγορεί τέτοιες συμπεριφορές.
Το κακό για να γίνει θέλει πολλα βήματα, και η πλοιοκτησία (MDF και ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης) δεν ήταν σωστοί ούτε το αρμόδιο πλήρωμα γέφυρα και μηχανή,προφανώς οι ευθύνες ειναι ετεροβαρεις.
Μόνο το ποιοι υπερασπίστηκαν τους ανθρώπους αυτούς ως συνήγοροι φτάνει για να πει πολλα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και μια φωτο,αποπειρα νυκτερινης φωτογραφισης δηλαδη, του ατυχου πλοιου ως GOLDEN VERGINA το 1995

1995.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

> αυτο κατέθεσε στο δικαστήριο η ίδια η γυναίκα που ήταν στο μπαρ για τον άνθρωπο που έπρεπε να ήταν στην βάρδια όπως διαπιστωθηκε μετά, έτσι ειχα διαβάσει στην ελευθεροτυπία αν θυμάμαι καλά.


Καλά, κι εσύ πίστεψες τη γυναίκα που ήταν στο μπαρ, ή τις εφημερίδες της εποχής... Δλδ τους πιο άσχετους ανθρώπους!!! Μας έγιναν τώρα ειδικοί σε ναυτιλιακά θέματα μια γυναίκα που έπινε καφέ ή οι δημοσιογράφοι που να τους ρωτήσεις ποια είναι η πλώρη και ποια η πρύμη δεν έχουν ιδέα. Για το ναυτικό ατύχημα του ΣΑΜίΝΑ, θα ήταν καλύτερα να ανοίξεις κάτι από το ναυτιλιακό ειδικό έντυπο Τύπο που ασχολήθηκε σοβαρά μ'αυτό, κι όχι αυτά που μας φέρνεις ως "πειστήρια". Λέω γω τώρα...

----------


## Ilias 92

Η γυναίκα κατέθεσε ενόρκως στην έδρα για τον αξιωματικό, και ο ναυτιλιακός τύπος που λες ειναι τα έντυπα που έχουν πληρωμένες καταχωρίσεις απο τις εταιρείες στο ενα τρίτο της ύλης τους? Ναι αυτά ίσως ήταν αντικειμενικά!
Τώρα αν λες αλλά έντυπα κύρους και εξιδικευνα δεν γνωρίζω και θα ήθελα παραπομπές για να μάθω.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως την επιμονή ορισμένων όχι μόνο εδώ μεσα να θεωρούν πως για το ατύχημα δεν ευθύνεται το πλήρωμα αλλά ούτε και η εταιρεια. 

Παρα τις καταγγελίες απο μέλος του πληρώματος το βαπόρι επιθεωρηθηκε δυο φορές και η επιθεώρηση το βρίκε καθόλα εντάξει. Η δεύτερη μάλιστα φορά ήταν 4 ώρες πριν το τραγικό ταξίδι.

Ενα καράβι με χαλασμένη γεννήτρια ανάγκης ενα καράβι που τα χειριστήρια των λέμβων δεν λειτουργούσαν ενα καράβι που οι 11 απο τις 13 υδατοστεγείς πόρτες του μηχανοστασίου ήταν ανοιχτές και ταξίδευε με ενα πτερύγιο ευστάθειας γιατι το άλλο δεν άνοιξε.

Μπορουμε να πούμε παρά πολλά το ζητούμενο ειναι ότι δεν πλήρωσαν αυτοί που έπρεπε και όσο έπρεπε και ότι τα 81 +1 θύματα δεν γυρίζουν πίσω.

Τα καράβια δεν ειναι μόνο φήμες πωλήσεων, φωτογραφίες και αφιερώματα, σε οποίων αρέσουν τα πλοία πρέπει να κοιτάει κατάματα και την αλήθεια τους.

Περιμενω να ακούσω σοβαρά τις πηγές γιατι εγώ ως οκταχρονος τότε  το μόνο που μπορούσα να κάνω ήταν να διαβάζω και να μαζεύω τα δημοσιεύματα των εφημερίδων που ο πατέρας μου έφερνε στο σπίτι.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Η γυναίκα κατέθεσε ενόρκως στην έδρα για τον αξιωματικό, και ο ναυτιλιακός τύπος που λες ειναι τα έντυπα που έχουν πληρωμένες καταχωρίσεις απο τις εταιρείες στο ενα τρίτο της ύλης τους? Ναι αυτά ίσως ήταν αντικειμενικά!
> Τώρα αν λες αλλά έντυπα κύρους και εξιδικευνα δεν γνωρίζω και θα ήθελα παραπομπές για να μάθω.
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως την επιμονή ορισμένων όχι μόνο εδώ μεσα να θεωρούν πως για το ατύχημα δεν ευθύνεται το πλήρωμα αλλά ούτε και η εταιρεια. 
> 
> Παρα τις καταγγελίες απο μέλος του πληρώματος το βαπόρι επιθεωρηθηκε δυο φορές και η επιθεώρηση το βρίκε καθόλα εντάξει. Η δεύτερη μάλιστα φορά ήταν 4 ώρες πριν το τραγικό ταξίδι.
> 
> Ενα καράβι με χαλασμένη γεννήτρια ανάγκης ενα καράβι που τα χειριστήρια των λέμβων δεν λειτουργούσαν ενα καράβι που οι 11 απο τις 13 υδατοστεγείς πόρτες του μηχανοστασίου ήταν ανοιχτές και ταξίδευε με ενα πτερύγιο ευστάθειας γιατι το άλλο δεν άνοιξε.
> 
> ...


Φίλε μου, πάμε να δούμε μία-μία παράγραφο που αναφέρεις στο post σου: Καταρχάς τα πληρωμένα έντυπα πρώτα και κύρια είναι οι ίδιες οι εφημερίδες που για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους κάθε κόμματος η καθεμία μας πασάρουν τις ειδήσεις έτσι όπως αυτές θέλουν και πάντοτε χωρίς να κάτσουν να ψάξουν παραπάνω το κάθε θέμα που ερευνούν. Απλά κοιτάνε τι θα κάνει εντύπωση στον κόσμο και πώς θα τραβήξουν τους αναγνώστες. Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τα κανάλια στην τηλεόραση και μάλιστα σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Και με βάση αυτό, πού ξέρουμε αν κι αυτή η γυναίκα που κατέθεσε όλα αυτά δεν είχε χρηματιστεί?? Με την ίδια λογική κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε. Δεν το ξέρουμε βέβαια, αλλά σίγουρα η πιθανότητα υπάρχει. Τα έντυπα εκείνης της εποχής που ασχολήθηκαν σοβαρά με το ναυάγιο όταν έγινε καθώς και αργότερα, παραθέτοντας χάρτες, σχεδιαγράμματα, μελέτη του ατυχήματος, αλλά και συνεντεύξεις από όλους τους κοντινούς παράγοντες του ναυαγίου και που καλό θα ήταν να τα αναζητήσεις, είναι:

- Ο Εφοπλιστής
- Η Ναυτεμπορική
- Τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά
- Το περιοδικό Λιμάνι

Από internet δε μπορώ να σου δώσω κάποια σοβαρή παραπομπή, γιατί εκείνη την εποχή δεν ήταν τόσο ανεπτυγμένο όσο σήμερα... Και φυσικά ούτε κι αυτά τα έντυπα είχαν εκείνη την εποχή sites. 

Στη δεύτερη παράγραφο που αναφέρεις, δε διαφωνώ ότι στην περίπτωση του ΣΑΜίΝΑ δε φταίει το πλήρωμα. Σαφώς την πρώτη ευθύνη την έχει το πλήρωμα, αλλά όχι ΟΛΟ το πλήρωμα. Καθένας στην αρμοδιότητά του φταίει, στο βαθμό που του αναλογεί, και ανάλογα με τι εργασία κάνει στο πλοίο. Η εταιρία δε νομίζω ότι φταίει και τόσο, γιατί είναι στη στεριά κι όχι στη θάλασσα. Εκείνη τη μοιραία στιγμή άνθρωποι του πληρώματος ήταν.

Στην τρίτη παράγραφο λες ότι το πλοίο επιθεωρήθηκε πριν από το μοιραίο ταξίδι και βρέθηκαν όλα εντάξει. Αφού όμως παρακάτω αναφέρεις ότι πολλά απ'αυτά δε λειτούργησαν, πώς βγήκε καθαρή η επιθεώρηση?? Μήπως φταίει και το κράτος εδώ με τις "επιθεωρήσεις" του?? Συγκεκριμένα δε, για τις υδατοστεγείς, να σου αναφέρω πως είναι δύσκολο και τελείως μη πρακτικό να είναι όλες πάντα κλειστές. Για να καταλάβεις την πρακτική φαντάσου ότι είμαστε σε ένα χώρο εργασίας με πολλά δωμάτια και κάθε φορά που πηγαίνουνε από το ένα στο άλλο πρέπει να ανοίγουμε την πόρτα του καθενός δωματίου, να βγαίνουμε, να την κλείνουμε πίσω μας, να ανοίγουμε την άλλη του άλλου δωματίου, να μπαίνουμε, να την κλείνουμε κι αυτή, κ.ο.κ. Λίγο ταλαιπωρία δεν είναι?? Δοκίμασέ το σε κάποια δωμάτια, ακόμη και στο σπίτι σου, να δεις πόσο θ'αντέξεις να το κάνεις αυτό όλη τη μέρα ή έστω για κάποιες ώρες...

Φυσικά δεν πρέπει να ξεχνούμε ότι 82 άτομα σκοτώθηκαν εκείνη τη νύχτα εκείνου του Σεπτεμβρίου, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν πρέπει να παραβλέψουμε το γεγονός ότι και 430 σώθηκαν. Αυτούς κάποιοι τους έσωσαν, είτε αυτοί λέγονται ψαράδες της Πάρου, είτε το πλήρωμα του πλοίου. Και φυσικά πρέπει να δώσουμε τα εύσημα εκεί που πρέπει. Όμως οι περισσότεροι αυτό δεν το κάνουν, και μόνο κατηγορούν αυτούς που δεν έκαναν καλά τη δουλειά τους. Σωστό είναι βέβαια αυτό, αλλά μόνο κατά το ήμισυ. Τα μπράβο στους άλλους ποτέ δεν τα δίνουν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως έχουμε δει *εδώ* στο θέμα του ναυαγίου καταδικάστηκαν αρκετοί για το ναυάγιο από το πλήρωμα και από την εταιρεία. Στο μηνυμα που οδηγεί το προηγούμενο λινκ μπορεις να δεις και πως θα γινει να μην επαναληφθεί ένα τετοιο ατυχημα. Γιατι ακόμα και αν καταδικαστεί ολο το πλήρωμα και το πρωσοπικό της εταιρείας με θανατο δια λιθοβολισμού (ή καποιον άλλο επώδινο τρόπο προτιμάτε) δεν θα βοηθήσει να μην ξαναγίνει παρόμοιο ατύχημα.

----------


## fredy13

> Φίλε μου, πάμε να δούμε μία-μία παράγραφο που αναφέρεις στο post σου: Καταρχάς τα πληρωμένα έντυπα πρώτα και κύρια είναι οι ίδιες οι εφημερίδες που για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους κάθε κόμματος η καθεμία μας πασάρουν τις ειδήσεις έτσι όπως αυτές θέλουν και πάντοτε χωρίς να κάτσουν να ψάξουν παραπάνω το κάθε θέμα που ερευνούν. Απλά κοιτάνε τι θα κάνει εντύπωση στον κόσμο και πώς θα τραβήξουν τους αναγνώστες. Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τα κανάλια στην τηλεόραση και μάλιστα σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Και με βάση αυτό, πού ξέρουμε αν κι αυτή η γυναίκα που κατέθεσε όλα αυτά δεν είχε χρηματιστεί?? Με την ίδια λογική κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε. Δεν το ξέρουμε βέβαια, αλλά σίγουρα η πιθανότητα υπάρχει. Τα έντυπα εκείνης της εποχής που ασχολήθηκαν σοβαρά με το ναυάγιο όταν έγινε καθώς και αργότερα, παραθέτοντας χάρτες, σχεδιαγράμματα, μελέτη του ατυχήματος, αλλά και συνεντεύξεις από όλους τους κοντινούς παράγοντες του ναυαγίου και που καλό θα ήταν να τα αναζητήσεις, είναι:
> 
> - Ο Εφοπλιστής
> - Η Ναυτεμπορική
> - Τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά
> - Το περιοδικό Λιμάνι
> 
> Από internet δε μπορώ να σου δώσω κάποια σοβαρή παραπομπή, γιατί εκείνη την εποχή δεν ήταν τόσο ανεπτυγμένο όσο σήμερα... Και φυσικά ούτε κι αυτά τα έντυπα είχαν εκείνη την εποχή sites. 
> 
> ...


Ζητω συγνωμη που θα παρεμβω και μαλιστα για να επισημανω λαθη σε ενα μελος του φορουμ με αρκετα αξιοπρεπη συμπεριφορα(rafina-lines),αλλα καποια πραγματα με πειραζουν.Αυτα ειναι:
α) Δεν ειναι δυνατον,οταν ειμαστε "κρυμμενοι" πισω απο την ανωνυνια του πληκτρολογιου μας,να αφηνουμε υπονοιες πως ενας ανθρωπος που κατεθεσε ενορκως σε ενα δικαστηριο(με ονομα και επωνυμο!) χρηματηστηκε!Ζητω συγνωμη αλλα εγω προσωπικα το βρισκω ανηθικο σαν σκεψη(και φυσικα φιλε μου οχι εσενα σαν ανθρωπο)!
β)Απο την στιγμη που το κρατος φταιει για τις λαθος επιθεωρησεις,προφανως και φταιει και καποιος ακομα:ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ!!!!! Γιατι αυτος ειναι ο πρωτος που ωφελειτε απο την ανικανοτητα(?) του κρατους!Οχι ο ναυτικος ο οποιος παιζει την ζωη του,μιας κι αυτος ειναι που κυβερναει ενα ανικανο να κουβαλαει ζωες(βασει διεθνων στανταρ) καραβι.Μετα οτι και να γινει θα φταει ο ναυτικος(θες γιατι δεχτηκε να κυβερνησει αυτο το βαπορι?θες για τα λαθη του,αναλογα με την θεση του ειτε πολλα ειτε λιγα?),αλλα την πρωτη,κυρια και ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ευθυνη την εχει αυτος που ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ.Γιατι αυτος ειναι που θα παρει το παραδακι και δεν θα εχει δωσει στον ναυτικο ενα καλο εργαλειο για να κανει την δουλεια του!
γ)Αν ειναι αντιεργονομικο να υπαρχουν υδατοστεγεις πορτες,τοτε να φτιαξουμε πλοια που δεν θα εχουν?Συγνωμη για τον ειρωνικο τονο,αλλα μπροστα στην ασφαλεια τοσων ανθρωπων που πηγε περιπατο,οταν μπορεις να βρεις δικαιολογια την εργονομια,ειμαι σιγουρος πως και για εμενα θα μπορεσεις να βρεις μια.
Θεωρω πως το ατυχημα του Σαμινα ηταν μια σειρα λαθων του πληρωματος,"αστοχιας υλικου"(βλεπε πλοιο) και αναλγησιας εταιριας και κρατους.Αυτοι οι παραγοντες δεν ειναι ταξινομημενοι στη δικια μου συνειδηση μεχρι τωρα,απο αποψης σοβαροτητας.Αλλωστε δεν ειμαι ουτε ο αρμοδιος να κρινω,ουτε γνωστης για να μπορω να εκφερω τεκμηριωμενη αποψη.Οι νεκροι ομως παραμενουν νεκροι και τους ωφειλουμε τον σεβασμο μας.
Εν κατακλειδι ζητω συγνωμη για τον τονο μου,απλα ειναι καποια πραγματα που θεωρω πως θα πρεπει να τα αγγιζουμε με λιγο περισσοτερη ωριμοτητα.Ο σεβασμος μου προς τον χρηστη rafina-lines θα πρεπει να θεωρειτε δεδομενος και σκοπος μου δεν ειναι να προσβαλλω!

----------


## Ilias 92

Ειναι νομίζω λυπηρό ενα τόσο τραγικό γεγονός ακομα και σήμερα τόσα χρονια μετά να γεννά έριδες.
Ο φίλος rafina lines επιτέθηκε σε όσα είπα αναφέροντας γενικά και αόριστα επιχείρημα κάποια απο τα οποία στερούνται και σοβαρότητας όπως η σύγκριση την υδατοστεγων θυρών με τις πόρτες του σαλονιού και της κουζίνας μας.
Ούτε το πλοιο ήταν σωστό ούτε η εταιρεια ούτε το αρμόδιο πλήρωμα ούτε φυσικά η πολιτείαμε τα όργανα της και πάντα κάπως έτσι γίνεται το κακό.
Δυστυχώς και σήμερα η κατάσταση σε ορισμένα πλοία ειναι οριακή!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οσον αφορα τις υδατοστεγεις πορτες το προβλημα, κατ' εμενα, δεν ειναι το να παραμενουν ανοιχτες κατα τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου. Το προβλημα ειναι να μην μπορουν να κλεισουν αμεσα οταν υπαρξει αναγκη. 

Καποτε μας ειχε παει βολτα στο μηχανοστασιο του Hellenic Spirit ενας εξαιρετος ηλεκτρολογος και μαστορας. Μας εδειξε τα παντα και ειχαμε κουβεντα και για τις υδατοστεγεις πορτες. Δεν θυμαμαι καλα ποσους τροπους μας ειπε οτι υπαρχουν στο βαπορι για να τις κλεινουν. Σιγουρα με συστημα εξαρτωμενο απο ηλεκτρικο ρευμα αλλα και με ενα συστημα μαλλον πνευματικο, με αερα, μπορει να ειχε και υδραυλικο. Δηλαδη σιγουρα ειχε δυο ή και τρεις τροπους ωστε ακομα και αν δεν υπαρχει καμια πηγη ρευματος στο βαπορι αυτες να μπορουν να κλεισουν αμεσα με αλλους τροπους.

Φανταζομαι οτι στη δεκαετια του 60' δεν θα ηταν τοσο χαζοι οι γαλλοι ναυπηγοι, ενος πολυ καλου σχεδιαστικα σκαριου, ωστε να μη σκεφτουν την αναγκη για εναλλακτικους τροπους χειρισμου των υδατοστεγων. Το μονο που μπορω να υποθεσω ειναι οτι ειτε στον πανικο τους οι ανθρωποι δεν τους χρησιμοποιησαν, ειτε απλα δεν δουλευαν απο κακη συντηρηση.

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλησπέρα, παιδιά!!!  Sorry αν παρεξηγήθηκα με όλα όσα είπα, αλλά ίσως δεν καταλάβατε καλά τις προθέσεις μου.  Καταρχάς δεν επιτέθηκα σε κανέναν και πόσο μάλλον σε φίλους εδώ μέσα που όσο να' ναι μας συνδέουν όλους μας το ίδιο αντικείμενο ασχολίας μας, τα βαπόρια και η θάλασσα.  Ηλία και σε σένα προσωπικά δεν έχω τίποτα να χωρίσω, απλά μου ζήτησες κάποιες σοβαρές πηγές της εποχής που μπορείς να συμβουλευτείς για το ναυάγιο, όπως και σου ανέλυσα τις παραγράφους που παρέθεσες, οι οποίες κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν ήταν απόλυτα αντικειμενικές.  Από κει και πέρα, sorry αν άθελά μου ήμουν εριστικός, αυτό έγινε παρά τη θέλησή μου, ίσως επηρεασμένος από ό,τι βλέπουμε και διαβάζουμε σχεδόν καθημερινά στην τηλεόραση και στις εφημερίδες, τα οποία ΜΜΕ κάθε άλλο παρά φιλικά είναι προς τον κόσμο της θάλασσας και των πληρωμάτων.  Από το δεύτερο μνμ σου κατάλαβα πως δεν ανήκεις σ' αυτό το "στρατόπεδο", οπότε sorry για άλλη μια φορά για τον τόνο που έγραψα κάποια πράγματα.

Όσον αφορά τα πράγματα που έγραψα, και specifically για τις υδατοστεγείς, αυτά τα είχε γράψει ο Εφοπλιστής του Οκτωβρίου εκείνης της χρονιάς, καθώς επίσης και η Ναυτεμπορική δύο μέρες μετά το ναυάγιο όπου είχε παραθέσει εκτενές αφιέρωμα σχεδόν μισής σελίδας για την περίπτωση των υδατοστεγών και πώς λειτουργούν από ειδικευμένους ναυπηγούς.  Από κει τα θυμάμαι και τα παρέθεσα.  Δεν παρομοίασα καθόλου το καράβι με το σπίτι μας, οι συγκεκριμένοι ναυπηγοί το ανέφεραν αυτό.  Επιπλέον για τη λειτουργία των υδατοστεγών μας βοήθησε πολύ και ο Captain Nionios παραπάνω, όπου αναφέρει πολύ σωστά πράγματα.  Πολλά απ' αυτά τα είχα ακούσει κι εγώ από τις συζητήσεις με διάφορα πληρώματα, αλλά δεν τα είχα συγκεντρωμένα, 

Για τη γυναίκα τώρα που λέω ότι χρηματίστηκε, δεν είπα ότι ντε και καλά χρηματίστηκε, απλά ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο ή ότι στο κάτω-κάτω μπορεί να μην καταλάβαινε τι ακριβώς έβλεπε, οπότε κατέθεσε την άγνοιά της, όπως το άλλο κουφό που είχα ακούσει στις ειδήσεις της εποχής από έναν επιβάτη ότι "δεν ήταν κανείς στη γέφυρα επειδή ήταν σκοτεινή"!!!  Δλδ ο άνθρωπος νόμιζε ότι φύγανε οι αξιωματικοί από τη γέφυρα, και σβήσανε και τα φώτα κιόλας??   :Indecisiveness:   Δλδ αν κατέθετε μαρτυρία αυτός ο άνθρωπος στο δικαστήριο, φυσικά θα κατέθετε αυτό το πράγμα!  Μήπως ήταν παρόμοια περίπτωση κι αυτή η γυναίκα??  Μπορεί, δεν το ξέρω...  Επιπλέον, κατά τη γνώμη μου στην ελληνική δικαιοσύνη υπάρχει έλλειψη ναυτικών δικαστηρίων που αυτά είναι απόλυτα αρμόδια για να κρίνουν τέτοιες καταστάσεις, κι όχι τα πολιτικά δικαστήρια.  Στο κράτος μας όμως, μια κατεξοχήν ναυτική χώρα, δεν υπάρχουν καν, σε αντίθεση με πάρα πολλές χώρες του εξωτερικού όπου αποτελούν must!  Οπότε πώς από κει και πέρα να έχουμε κι εμείς απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη σ' αυτά που κρίνουν τις υποθέσεις αυτές??

Anyway, γενικά πάντως δε θέλω να έρχομαι σε αντιπαράθεση με μέλη, θα το έχετε διαπιστώσει τόσα χρόνια τώρα, η κοινή αγάπη μας για τα καράβια και τη θάλασσα υπερισχύει των αντιπαραθέσεων.  Λοιπόν, για άλλη μια φορά sorry αν δυσαρέστησα κάποιους, αλλά δεν έγινε από πρόθεση φυσικά.  Εδώ είμαστε για να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις και να προχωράμε παρακάτω σε γνώσεις για το αντικείμενό μας.  Καλό μας ταξίδι λοιπόν...   :Smile:

----------


## nostalgia

Το θυμάμαι το 1987 πηγαίνοντας Κάρπαθο πόσο κακή εντύπωση (από θέμα καθαριότητας και βλάβης του κλιματισμού) μου είχε κάνει.
Το θυμάμαι όμως και όταν είχα πάει Σάμο, πολλά χρόνια μετά, με καλύτερες εντυπώσεις. Θυμάμαι όμως που κάποιοι (επιβάτες φυσικά, όχι πλήρωμα) έλεγαν ότι δεν είναι καλό σκαρί από τότε.
Τι να πω, ανάπαυση για τις αθώες ψυχές που χάθηκαν και πραγματική δικαιοσύνη για όσους έμειναν πίσω.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αυτό και το Ναιάς ΙΙ ίσως τα καλύτερα σκαριά στο μέγεθος τους και όχι μόνο...........αποδεδειγμένα!!!!!!!

----------


## Nautilia News

*εγ/ογ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ  15 χρόνια μετά....*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Golden Vergina σ'εναν καταπλου  στην Τηνο   καποιο  καλοκαιρι στα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 80

_Golden Vergina - Tinos.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _To  Golden Vergina σ'εναν καταπλου  στην Τηνο   καποιο  καλοκαιρι στα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 80
> 
> _Golden Vergina - Tinos.jpg


Με τα 3Κ κ πολλή σκουριά!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η "σκουρια" οφειλεται στην φωτογραφια   καθως ο χρονος αμειλικτος  οπως ειναι  αφησε τα σημαδια του επανω της!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάντως κάπως έτσι το θυμάμαι κ επί Αγαπητών.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON αφου με αυτα τα σινιαλα δεν ηταν πολυφωτογραφημενο.Οι 3Κ συνεταιροι ειχαν κανει μεγαλη αναπλαση εσωτερικων χωρων με αλλη διαρυθμηση απο το σχεδον αυτουσιο αδελφο του στο εσωτερικο, αλλα και εξωτερικα μεταξυ αυτων πιο μακρυ καταπελτη, αναγκαιο, και πισινα. η οποια <ταπωθηκε> επι αγαπητων και εγινε αποθηκη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ σπανια φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON αφου με αυτα τα σινιαλα δεν ηταν πολυφωτογραφημενο.Οι 3Κ συνεταιροι ειχαν κανει μεγαλη αναπλαση εσωτερικων χωρων με αλλη διαρυθμηση απο το σχεδον αυτουσιο αδελφο του στο εσωτερικο, αλλα και εξωτερικα μεταξυ αυτων πιο μακρυ καταπελτη, αναγκαιο, και πισινα. η οποια <ταπωθηκε> επι αγαπητων και εγινε αποθηκη


Ήταν λογικό να κάνουν ανάπλαση αφού πήγε Κύπρο.Δεν θυμάμαι να άνοιγαν οι πλευρικοί καταπέλτες όπως στο αδελφό,υποθέτω θα τους είχαν σφραγίσει. 
Το πλοίο  είχε κάνει επί Αγαπητών ταξίδι στη Σομαλία φορτωμένο με τους άνδρες κ τα οχήματα της ελληνικής ειρηνευτικής δύναμης.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και με το που γυρισε απο Σομαλια εχασε το ενα φτερο, απο τα 3 , μιας προπελας ζημια που ταλαιπωρουσε κυριως το αδελφο Ναιας 2 μεχρι που επεσε η ελληνικη πατεντα και λυθηκε το θεμα

----------


## BOBKING

Το Golden Vergina όταν κάποτε ταξίδευε στο Αιγαίο επί Αγαπητού 
PhotoScan 43.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Για να θυμηθούμε το Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του 
2df750b1b7af4df18791bd4594d4ef65.png


(Φωτογραφία του Αντώνη Λαζάρη κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Joyrider

Πρωϊνή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά καλοκαίρι του '94.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν σήμερα 26/09/2000 βούλιαξε το Εξπρές Σαμίνα στις βραχονησίδες Πόρτες έξω από το λιμάνι της Πάρου παίρνοντας μαζί του 82 άτομα και αργότερα τον οραματιστή της MDF Παντελή Σφηνιά.
Εδώ βλέπουμε το μνημείο που έχει γίνει στον ¶γιο Φωκά Πάρου απέναντι από τον τόπο του ναυαγίου, ένα κομμάτι προφανώς από το πλοίο Εξπρές Σαμίνα και το μνημείο που έχει γίνει για τους νεκρούς του ναυαγίου, με την πινακίδα να γράφει " Ψυχάς έχοντες κυμάτων εν αγκάλαις  ". 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΜΙΝΑ-02-26-09-2018.jpg ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΜΙΝΑ-03-26-09-2018.jpg ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΜΙΝΑ-04-26-09-2018.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Αυτό το κομμάτι, νομίζω είναι μέρος του μνημείου... Μέσα από αυτόν τον κρίκο (σκουριασμένο), μπορούσε κανείς να δει τον τόπο του ναυαγίου... Αυτό ήταν αρχικά το κόνσεπτ... Είναι φτιαγμένο στην Αμερική από επιζήσαντες γυναίκες οι οποίες έχουν δώσει συνεντεύξεις για το θέμα του Σαμίνα...

Θα ψάξω να βρω περισσότερα...

----------


## tolaras

Θυμάμαι ότι υπήρχε σχετικό site στο ιντερνετ για το ναυάγιο και το μνημείο... Περιείχε και εικόνες από το σκαρίφιμα και από την κατασκευή του μνημείου στην Αμερική, πριν σταλεί στην Πάρο, καθώς και προσωπικές φωτογραφίες των δύο γυναικών (πάνω στο πλοίο) που ήταν στο Σαμίνα εκείνη τη μοιραία νύχτα... Όμως δεν μπορώ να την βρω, όσο κι αν ψάχνω... :Confusion: 

Το μνημείο, το οποίο έχει αφεθεί στην τύχη του, να σαπίζει από τη φθορά και την αλμύρα και τη σκουριά, είναι φτιαγμένο από τις δύο επιζήσαντες από το Σιάτλ, που παρουσιάζονται στο παρακάτω βίντεο...

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xlbwfe

----------


## npapad

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ τον Ιούλιο του 2000 σε φωτογραφία που μου έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
express samina (July  2000.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Ωραία η φωτο κύριε npapad. Κανείς δεν φανταζόταν το πόσο μεγάλη τραγωδία θα συνέβαινε μετά από δύο μήνες, στα ανοιχτά της Πάρου...

----------


## avvachrist

19 χρόνια μετά την τραγωδία. Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για το τι έγινε εκείνο το μοιραίο βράδυ.
https://www.reader.gr/specials/voyli...e-sto-readergr

----------


## tolaras

Με αφορμή τη θλιβερή επέτειο για τα 19 χρόνια από το ναυάγιο του Εξπρές Σάμινα θέλω να δημοσιεύσω ένα ποίημα που γράφτηκε μερικά χρόνια από εκείνη τη μοιραία νύχτα, που κόστισε τη ζωή σε πάνω από 80 ανθρώπους. Αυτό το ποίημα το βρήκα το 2008 στο site που είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενό μου ποστ στο συγκεκριμένο thread, αλλά που δυστυχώς δεν κατέστη δυνατό να το βρω όσο κι αν έψαξα. Το site είχε δημιουργηθεί από δύο Αμερικάνες τουρίστριες, επιζόντες από το ναυάγιο, οι οποίες πριν λίγα χρόνια έφτιαξαν ένα μνημείο και το τοποθέτησαν κοντά στο λιμάνι της Πάρου. Το ποίημα είναι της Caroline Tsantanis και είναι στην Αγγλική...

I look now, it seems so calm it isn't like that night
When I looked into the darkness and I saw the warning light
I watched her slowly himping in, as close to land she tried 
to save her precious cargo of the souls she carried inside.

Iwatched the string of fairy light spread out across the sea
Each one representing another soul like me 
I watced them drift helpless in the storm as they were taken by
the waves
And from the port the fishing boats headed out the souls to sav.

She cried and screamed and fought to save the souls 
But she floundered and vanished as the water filled her hold
The souls reached out their hands as the fishing boats drew near
And screamed for their salvation for the fishermen to hear

Many souls were rescued from the sea that night
They fought the elements, they fought with all their might
But for some of the souls the journey was to long 
But we never will forget them and how badly they were wronged

To All the Souls of the Express Samina
Tuesday 26th September 2000

----------


## gioros

https://www.reader.gr/specials/voyli...xp0tHVElQ7sdAg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> https://www.reader.gr/specials/voyli...xp0tHVElQ7sdAg


Δες    φίλε μου  ποστ 304.

----------


## gioros

> Δες    φίλε μου  ποστ 304.


Σωστά συγνώμη δεν το πρόσεξα.

----------

